# Shabad -Thirsty For The Blessed Vision Of My Beloved



## kiram (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so thirsty for the Blessed Vision, the Darshan of my Enticing and Lovely Beloved. My mind cannot survive - it yearns for Him in so many ways. ||1||Pause||

ਸਾਰਗ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਘਰੁ ੨
Sārag mehlā 5 gẖar 2
Saarang, Fifth Mehl, Second House:

 ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥
Ik*oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ.
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

 ਕੈਸੇ ਕਹਉ ਮੋਹਿ ਜੀਅ ਬੇਦਨਾਈ ॥
Kaisė kaha*o mohi jī*a bėḏnā*ī.
How can I express the pain of my soul?

 ਦਰਸਨ ਪਿਆਸ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਮਨੋਹਰ ਮਨੁ ਨ ਰਹੈ ਬਹੁ ਬਿਧਿ ਉਮਕਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
Ḏarsan pi*ās pari*a parīṯ manohar man na rahai baho biḏẖ umkā*ī. ||1|| rahā*o.
I am so thirsty for the Blessed Vision, the Darshan of my Enticing and Lovely Beloved. My mind cannot survive - it yearns for Him in so many ways. ||1||Pause||

 ਚਿਤਵਨਿ ਚਿਤਵਉ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ ਬੈਰਾਗੀ ਕਦਿ ਪਾਵਉ ਹਰਿ ਦਰਸਾਈ ॥
Cẖiṯvan cẖiṯva*o pari*a parīṯ bairāgī kaḏ pāva*o har ḏarsā*ī.
I think thoughts of Him; I miss the Love of my Beloved. When will I obtain the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan?

 ਜਤਨ ਕਰਉ ਇਹੁ ਮਨੁ ਨਹੀ ਧੀਰੈ ਕੋਊ ਹੈ ਰੇ ਸੰਤੁ ਮਿਲਾਈ ॥੧॥
Jaṯan kara*o ih man nahī ḏẖīrai ko*ū hai rė sanṯ milā*ī. ||1||
I try, but this mind is not encouraged. Is there any Saint who can lead me to God? ||1||

 ਜਪ ਤਪ ਸੰਜਮ ਪੁੰਨ ਸਭਿ ਹੋਮਉ ਤਿਸੁ ਅਰਪਉ ਸਭਿ ਸੁਖ ਜਾਂਈ ॥
Jap ṯap sanjam punn sabẖ homa*o ṯis arpa*o sabẖ sukẖ jāŉ*ī.
Chanting, penance, self-control, good deeds and charity - I sacrifice all these in fire; I dedicate all peace and places to Him.

 ਏਕ ਨਿਮਖ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਦਰਸੁ ਦਿਖਾਵੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਸੰਤਨ ਕੈ ਬਲਿ ਜਾਂਈ ॥੨॥
Ėk nimakẖ pari*a ḏaras ḏikẖāvai ṯis sanṯan kai bal jāŉ*ī. ||2||
One who helps me to behold the Blessed Vision of my Beloved, for even an instant - I am a sacrifice to that Saint. ||2||

 ਕਰਉ ਨਿਹੋਰਾ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਬੇਨਤੀ ਸੇਵਉ ਦਿਨੁ ਰੈਨਾਈ ॥
Kara*o nihorā bahuṯ bėnṯī sėva*o ḏin rainā*ī.
I offer all my prayers and entreaties to him; I serve him, day and night.

 ਮਾਨੁ ਅਭਿਮਾਨੁ ਹਉ ਸਗਲ ਤਿਆਗਉ ਜੋ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਬਾਤ ਸੁਨਾਈ ॥੩॥
Mān abẖimān ha*o sagal ṯi*āga*o jo pari*a bāṯ sunā*ī. ||3||
I have renounced all pride and egotism; he tells me the stories of my Beloved. ||3||

 ਦੇਖਿ ਚਰਿਤ੍ਰ ਭਈ ਹਉ ਬਿਸਮਨਿ ਗੁਰਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਪੁਰਖਿ ਮਿਲਾਈ ॥
Ḏėkẖ cẖariṯar bẖa*ī ha*o bisman gur saṯgur purakẖ milā*ī.
I am wonder-struck, gazing upon the wondrous play of God. The Guru, the True Guru, has led me to meet the Primal Lord.

 ਪ੍ਰਭ ਰੰਗ ਦਇਆਲ ਮੋਹਿ ਗ੍ਰਿਹ ਮਹਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਪਤਿ ਬੁਝਾਈ ॥੪॥੧॥੧੫॥
Parabẖ rang ḏa*i*āl mohi garih meh pā*i*ā jan Nānak ṯapaṯ bujẖā*ī. ||4||1||15||
I have found God, my Merciful Loving Lord, within the home of my own heart. O Nanak, the fire within me has been quenched. ||4||1||15||

http://ikirtan.com/Bhai_Harjinder_S...ngh_Jee_(Sri_Nagar_Wale) Kaise_Kahun_Mohe.mp3
Leader's note: Please start this post with 100 characters of English.


----------



## kiram (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Shabad*

ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ ਉਮਕਿਓ ਹੀਉ ਮਿਲਨ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤਾਈ ॥ ਖੋਜਤ ਚਰਿਓ  ਦੇਖਉ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਜਾਈ ॥ ਸੁਨਤ ਸਦੇਸਰੋ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਗ੍ਰਿਹਿ ਸੇਜ ਵਿਛਾਈ ॥ ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਆਇਓ ਤਉ ਨਦਰਿ ਨ  ਪਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਕਿਨ ਬਿਧਿ ਹੀਅਰੋ ਧੀਰੈ ਨਿਮਾਨੋ ॥ ਮਿਲੁ ਸਾਜਨ ਹਉ ਤੁਝੁ  ਕੁਰਬਾਨੋ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਏਕਾ ਸੇਜ ਵਿਛੀ ਧਨ ਕੰਤਾ ॥ ਧਨ ਸੂਤੀ ਪਿਰੁ ਸਦ ਜਾਗੰਤਾ ॥ ਪੀਓ ਮਦਰੋ ਧਨ  ਮਤਵੰਤਾ ॥ ਧਨ ਜਾਗੈ ਜੇ ਪਿਰੁ ਬੋਲੰਤਾ ॥੨॥ ਭਈ ਨਿਰਾਸੀ ਬਹੁਤੁ ਦਿਨ ਲਾਗੇ ॥ ਦੇਸ ਦਿਸੰਤਰ ਮੈ  ਸਗਲੇ ਝਾਗੇ ॥ ਖਿਨੁ ਰਹਨੁ ਨ ਪਾਵਉ ਬਿਨੁ ਪਗ ਪਾਗੇ ॥ ਹੋਇ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਮਿਲਹ ਸਭਾਗੇ ॥੩॥ ਭਇਓ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲੁ ਸਤਸੰਗਿ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ॥ ਬੂਝੀ ਤਪਤਿ ਘਰਹਿ ਪਿਰੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ ਸਗਲ ਸੀਗਾਰ ਹੁਣਿ ਮੁਝਹਿ ਸੁਹਾਇਆ  ॥ ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਿ ਭਰਮੁ ਚੁਕਾਇਆ ॥੪॥ ਜਹ ਦੇਖਾ ਤਹ ਪਿਰੁ ਹੈ ਭਾਈ ॥ ਖੋਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਿਓ ਕਪਾਟੁ ਤਾ ਮਨੁ  ਠਹਰਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ਦੂਜਾ ॥੫॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 737-738}


ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਉਮਕਿਓ—ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀ ਨਾਲ  ਉਛਲ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ। ਹੀਉ—ਹਿਰਦਾ। ਤਾਈ—ਵਾਸਤੇ। ਖੋਜਤ  ਚਰਿਓ—ਲੱਭਣ ਚੜ੍ਹ ਪਿਆ ਹੈ। ਦੇਖਉ—ਦੇਖਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਵੇਖਾਂ। ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਜਾਈ—ਪਿਆਰੇ (ਦੇ ਰਹਿਣ) ਦੀ ਥਾਂ। ਸਦੇਸਰੋ  ਪ੍ਰਿਅ—ਪਿਆਰੇ ਦਾ ਸਨੇਹਾ। ਗ੍ਰਿਹਿ—ਹਿਰਦੇ—ਘਰ ਵਿਚ। ਭ੍ਰਮਿ ਭ੍ਰਮਿ—ਭਟਕ  ਭਟਕ ਕੇ। ਤਉ—ਤਾਂ ਭੀ। ਨਦਰਿ—ਮੇਹਰ ਦੀ  ਨਿਗਾਹ।੧।
 ਕਿਨ ਬਿਧਿ—ਕਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਤਰੀਕਿਆਂ  ਨਾਲ? ਹੀਅਰੋ ਨਿਮਾਨੋ—ਇਹ ਵਿਚਾਰਾ ਹਿਰਦਾ।  ਸਾਜਨ—ਹੇ ਸਾਜਨ! ਹਉ—ਹਉਂ, ਮੈਂ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
 ਧਨ—ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ।  ਪਿਰੁ—ਪਤੀ। ਪੀਓ—ਪੀਤਾ ਹੋਇਆ ਹੈ।  ਮਦਰੋ—ਮਦਿਰਾ, ਸ਼ਰਾਬ। ਮਤਵੰਤਾ—ਮਸਤ। ਜਾਗੈ—ਜਾਗ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਬੋਲੰਤਾ—ਬੁਲਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਸੱਦਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।
 ਨਿਰਾਸੀ—ਉਦਾਸ।  ਦਿਸੰਤਰ—ਦੇਸ ਅੰਤਰ। ਦੇਸ ਦਿਸੰਤਰ—ਦੇਸ ਦੇ ਦੇਸ  ਅੰਤਰ, ਹੋਰ ਹੋਰ ਦੇਸ। ਝਾਗੇ—ਫਿਰੇ ਹਨ। ਨ  ਪਾਵਉ—ਨ ਪਾਵਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਨਹੀਂ ਲੱਭ ਸਕਦੀ।  ਰਹਨੁ—ਟਿਕਾਉ, ਧੀਰਜ। ਪਗ—ਪੈਰ। ਬਿਨੁ ਪਗ ਪਾਗੇ—ਚਰਨਾਂ ਉਤੇ  ਪੈਣ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ। ਪ੍ਰਭ ਮਿਲਹ—ਅਸੀ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ।  ਸਭਾਗੇ—ਭਾਗਾਂ ਵਾਲੇ।੩।
 ਸਤ ਸੰਗਿ—ਸਤ ਸੰਗ ਵਿਚ।  ਤਪਤਿ—ਤਪਸ਼, ਸੜਨ। ਘਰਹਿ—ਘਰ ਹੀ, ਘਰ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ। ਮੁਝਹਿ—ਮੈਨੂੰ।  ਗੁਰਿ—ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ। ਚੁਕਾਇਆ—ਦੂਰ ਕਰ  ਦਿੱਤਾ।੪।
 ਜਹ—ਜਿੱਥੇ। ਦੇਖਾ—ਦੇਖਾਂ, ਮੈਂ ਵੇਖਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਭਾਈ—ਹੇ  ਭਾਈ! ਕਪਾਟੁ—ਕਵਾੜ, ਭਿੱਤ। ਠਹਰਾਈ—ਟਿਕ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ ਦੂਜਾ।
ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਸੱਜਣ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਮੈਨੂੰ) ਮਿਲ, ਮੈਂ ਤੈਥੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ  ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹਾਂ। (ਤੇਰੇ ਦਰਸਨ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ) ਮੇਰਾ  ਇਹ ਨਿਮਾਣਾ ਦਿਲ ਕਿਵੇਂ ਧੀਰਜ ਫੜੇ?।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
 ਹੇ ਸਖੀ! ਪਿਆਰੇ ਦਾ ਸਨੇਹਾ  ਸੁਣਦਿਆਂ ਮੈਂ ਹਿਰਦੇ-ਘਰ ਵਿਚ ਸੇਜ ਵਿਛਾ ਦਿੱਤੀ। ਮੇਰਾ ਹਿਰਦਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ  ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਣ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਖ਼ੁਸ਼ੀ ਨਾਲ ਨੱਚ ਪਿਆ, (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ) ਲੱਭਣ ਚੜ੍ਹ ਪਿਆ (ਕਿ) ਮੈਂ ਪਿਆਰੇ  ਦੇ ਰਹਿਣ ਦੀ ਥਾਂ (ਕਿਤੇ) ਵੇਖਾਂ।  (ਪਰ) ਭਟਕ ਭਟਕ ਕੇ ਮੁੜ ਆਇਆ, ਤਦੋਂ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੀ ਮੇਹਰ ਦੀ) ਨਿਗਾਹ  ਹਾਸਲ ਨਾਹ ਹੋਈ।੧।
 ਹੇ ਸਖੀ! ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਅਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦੀ ਇਕੋ ਹੀ ਸੇਜ (ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਦੇ ਹਿਰਦੇ ਵਿਚ) ਵਿਛੀ  ਹੋਈ ਹੈ; ਪਰ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ (ਸਦਾ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਦੀ ਨੀਂਦ ਵਿਚ) ਸੁੱਤੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ  ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਸਦਾ ਜਾਗਦਾ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ  (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਤੋਂ ਉਤਾਂਹ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ) ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਇਉਂ ਮਸਤ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਇਸ ਨੇ ਸ਼ਰਾਬ ਪੀਤੀ  ਹੋਈ ਹੈ। (ਹਾਂ) ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਜਾਗ ਭੀ ਸਕਦੀ ਹੈ, ਜੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ (ਆਪ) ਜਗਾਏ।੨।
 ਹੇ ਸਖੀ! (ਉਮਰ ਦੇ)  ਬਹੁਤ ਸਾਰੇ ਦਿਨ ਬੀਤ ਗਏ ਹਨ, ਮੈਂ (ਬਾਹਰ) ਹੋਰ ਹੋਰ ਸਾਰੇ ਦੇਸ ਭਾਲ ਵੇਖੇ ਹਨ (ਪਰ ਬਾਹਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਕਿਤੇ ਲੱਭਾ ਨਹੀਂ। ਹੁਣ) ਮੈਂ (ਬਾਹਰ ਭਾਲ ਭਾਲ ਕੇ) ਨਿਰਾਸ ਹੋ  ਗਈ ਹਾਂ। ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਪੈਣ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਇਕ ਛਿਨ  ਵਾਸਤੇ ਭੀ ਸ਼ਾਂਤੀ ਪ੍ਰਾਪਤ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ। (ਹਾਂ, ਹੇ ਸਖੀ!) ਜੇ ਉਹ ਆਪ ਕਿਰਪਾਲ ਹੋਵੇ, ਤਾਂ ਸਹੀ ਜੀਵ-ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀਆਂ ਚੰਗੇ ਭਾਗ ਜਾਗਣ ਨਾਲ ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ  ਮਿਲ ਸਕਦੀਆਂ ਹਾਂ।੩।
 ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਆਖ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਮੇਰੇ ਉਤੇ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ ਹੋ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਮੈਨੂੰ ਉਸ ਨੇ ਸਤਸੰਗ ਵਿਚ ਮਿਲਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ।  ਮੇਰੀ (ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਦੀ) ਤਪਸ਼ ਮਿਟ ਗਈ  ਹੈ, ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ-ਪਤੀ ਨੂੰ  ਹਿਰਦੇ-ਘਰ ਵਿਚ ਹੀ ਲੱਭ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ। ਹੁਣ ਮੈਨੂੰ  (ਆਪਣੇ) ਸਾਰੇ ਸਿੰਗਾਰ (ਉੱਦਮ) ਸੋਹਣੇ ਲੱਗ ਰਹੇ ਹਨ। ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਮੇਰੀ ਭਟਕਣਾ ਦੂਰ ਕਰ  ਦਿੱਤੀ ਹੈ।੪।
 ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਗੁਰੂ ਨੇ ਮੇਰੇ  ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਭਰਮ ਦਾ ਪਰਦਾ ਲਾਹ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ, ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਨ ਟਿਕ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ। ਹੁਣ ਮੈਂ ਜਿਧਰ ਵੇਖਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਹੀ  ਦਿੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ ਦੂਜਾ।੫।


A transliteration in Englisg for the above Shabad 

"Suhee Mehlaa Panjvaa 

Umkyo Heeyo Milan Prabh Taayee.....       "  can be found on sikhitothemax.com on Ang Sahib 737

and listen to the Shabad being sung here :

http://www.ektaone.com/audio/Keerta...PTON 2004/BHS - Sunat Sandesro with Katha.mp3





_/\_


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 24, 2008)

*Re: Shabad*

kiran ji

Thank you for starting a thread on so beautiful and fundamental a concept. I thought this video very impressive. Impressive were both the presenter and his message - that we Sikhs have the purpose of creating a matrix of sound of the Shabad in every gurdwara planted around the world. Hope forum members enjoy this.

YouTube - Science of Sri Guru Granth Sahib


----------



## kiram (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Shabad*

Aad ji, 
Gurfateh..

Thank you for your reply & the video that you have posted ji.. i came across another beautiful Shabad ji... will try and post it in a while...

Chardikala ji...


----------



## kiram (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Shabad*

rwgu mlwr mhlw 5 caupdy Gru 1
r*aa*g mal*aa*r mehal*aa* 5 cho*u*padh*ae* ghar 1
_Raag Malaar, Fifth Mehla, Chau-Paday, First House:_

<> siqgur pRswid ]
ik oa(n)kaar sath*i*g*u*r pras*aa*dh ||
_One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:_

ikAw qU socih ikAw qU icqvih ikAw qUM krih aupwey ]
k*i**aa* th*oo* s*o*cheh*i* k*i**aa* th*oo* ch*i*thaveh*i* k*i**aa* th*oo*(n) kareh*i* o*u*p*aa*e*ae* ||
_What are you so worried about? What are you thinking? What have you tried?_

qw kau khhu prvwh kwhU kI ijh gopwl shwey ]1]
th*aa* ko kehah*u* parav*aa*h k*aa*h*oo* k*ee* j*i*h g*o*p*aa*l seh*aa*e*ae* ||1||
_Tell me - the Lord of the Universe - who controls Him? ||1||_

brsY myGu sKI Gir pwhun Awey ]
baras*ai* m*ae*gh sakh*ee* ghar p*aa*h*u*n *aa*e*ae* ||
_The rain showers down from the clouds, O companion. The Guest has come into my home._

moih dIn ik®pw iniD Twkur nv iniD nwim smwey ]1] rhwau ]
m*o*h*i* dh*ee*n k*i*rap*aa* n*i*dhh t(h)*aa*k*u*r nav n*i*dhh n*aa*m sam*aa*e*ae* ||1|| reh*aa*o ||
_I am meek; my Lord and Master is the Ocean of Mercy. I am absorbed in the nine treasures of the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||1||Pause||_

Aink pRkwr Bojn bhu kIey bhu ibMjn imstwey ]
an*i*k prak*aa*r bh*o*jan bah*u* k*ee*e*ae* bah*u* b*i*(n)jan m*i*satt*aa*e*ae* ||
_I have prepared all sorts of foods in various ways, and all sorts of sweet deserts._

krI pwkswl soc pivqRw huix lwvhu Bogu hir rwey ]2]
kar*ee* p*aa*kas*aa*l s*o*ch pav*i*thr*aa* h*u*n l*aa*vah*u* bh*o*g har r*aa*e*ae* ||2||
_I have made my kitchen pure and sacred. Now, O my Sovereign Lord King, please sample my food. ||2||_

dust ibdwry swjn rhsy ieih mMidr Gr Apnwey ]
dh*u*satt b*i*dh*aa*r*ae* s*aa*jan rehas*ae* e*i*h*i* ma(n)dh*i*r ghar apan*aa*e*ae* ||
_The villains have been destroyed, and my friends are delighted. This is Your Own Mansion and Temple, O Lord._

jau igRih lwlu rMgIE AwieAw qau mY siB suK pwey ]3]
jo gr*i*h*i* l*aa*l ra(n)g*ee*ou *aa*e*i**aa* tho m*ai* sabh s*u*kh p*aa*e*ae* ||3||
_When my Playful Beloved came into my household, then I found total peace. ||3||_

sMq sBw Et gur pUry Duir msqik lyKu ilKwey ]
sa(n)th sabh*aa* outt g*u*r p*oo*r*ae* dhh*u*r masathak l*ae*kh l*i*kh*aa*e*ae* ||
_In the Society of the Saints, I have the Support and Protection of the Perfect Guru; this is the pre-ordained destiny inscribed upon my forehead._

jn nwnk kMqu rMgIlw pwieAw iPir dUKu n lwgY Awey ]4]1]
jan n*aa*nak ka(n)th ra(n)g*ee*l*aa* p*aa*e*i**aa* f*i*r dh*oo*kh n l*aa*g*ai* *aa*e*ae* ||4||1||
_Servant Nanak has found his Playful Husband Lord. He shall never suffer in sorrow again. ||4||1||_


----------



## kiram (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Shabad*

The above Shabad is on Ang Sahib 1266 of Guru Granth Sahib Ji...

http://www.ektaone.com/audio/Keertani%20-%20International/Bhai%20Harjinder%20Singh%20%28Sri%20Nagar%2C%20India%29%20%20%28pz028%29/%2B%2B%20LIVE%20%3A%20WOLVERHAMPTON%202003/sikhifm.com_-_barsai_melh_sakhi.mp3


_/\_


----------



## kiram (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Shabad*

ਮਾਰੂ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
Mārū mehlā 5. 
Maaroo, Fifth Mehl: 

ਮਾਨ  ਮੋਹ  ਅਰੁ  ਲੋਭ  ਵਿਕਾਰਾ  ਬੀਓ  ਚੀਤਿ  ਨ  ਘਾਲਿਓ  ॥ 
Mān moh ar lobẖ vikārā bī*o cẖīṯ na gẖāli*o. 
Pride, emotional attachment, greed and corruption are gone; I have not placed anything else, other than the Lord, within my consciousness. 

ਨਾਮ  ਰਤਨੁ  ਗੁਣਾ  ਹਰਿ  ਬਣਜੇ  ਲਾਦਿ  ਵਖਰੁ  ਲੈ  ਚਾਲਿਓ  ॥੧॥ 
Nām raṯan guṇā har baṇjė lāḏ vakẖar lai cẖāli*o. ||1|| 
I have purchased the jewel of the Naam and the Glorious Praises of the Lord; loading this merchandise, I have set out on my journey. ||1|| 

ਸੇਵਕ  ਕੀ  ਓੜਕਿ  ਨਿਬਹੀ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਿ  ॥ 
Sėvak kī oṛak nibhī parīṯ. 
The love which the Lord's servant feels for the Lord lasts forever. 

ਜੀਵਤ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਸੇਵਿਓ  ਅਪਨਾ  ਚਲਤੇ  ਰਾਖਿਓ  ਚੀਤਿ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Jīvaṯ sāhib sėvi*o apnā cẖalṯė rākẖi*o cẖīṯ. ||1|| rahā*o. 
In my life, I served my Lord and Master, and as I depart, I keep Him enshrined in my consciousness. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜੈਸੀ  ਆਗਿਆ  ਕੀਨੀ  ਠਾਕੁਰਿ  ਤਿਸ  ਤੇ  ਮੁਖੁ  ਨਹੀ  ਮੋਰਿਓ  ॥ 
Jaisī āgi*ā kīnī ṯẖākur ṯis ṯė mukẖ nahī mori*o. 
I have not turned my face away from my Lord and Master's Command. 

ਸਹਜੁ  ਅਨੰਦੁ  ਰਖਿਓ  ਗ੍ਰਿਹ  ਭੀਤਰਿ  ਉਠਿ  ਉਆਹੂ  ਕਉ  ਦਉਰਿਓ  ॥੨॥ 
Sahj anand rakẖi*o garih bẖīṯar uṯẖ u*āhū ka*o ḏa*ori*o. ||2|| 
He fills my household with celestial peace and bliss; if He asks me to leave, I leave at once. ||2|| 

ਆਗਿਆ  ਮਹਿ  ਭੂਖ  ਸੋਈ  ਕਰਿ  ਸੂਖਾ  ਸੋਗ  ਹਰਖ  ਨਹੀ  ਜਾਨਿਓ  ॥ 
Āgi*ā meh bẖūkẖ so*ī kar sūkẖā sog harakẖ nahī jāni*o. 
When I am under the Lord's Command, I find even hunger pleasurable; I know no difference between sorrow and joy. 

ਜੋ  ਜੋ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਭਇਓ  ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਕਾ  ਸੋ  ਮਾਥੈ  ਲੇ  ਮਾਨਿਓ  ॥੩॥ 
Jo jo hukam bẖa*i*o sāhib kā so māthai lė māni*o. ||3|| 
Whatever the Command of my Lord and Master is, I bow my forehead and accept it. ||3|| 

ਭਇਓ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲੁ  ਠਾਕੁਰੁ  ਸੇਵਕ  ਕਉ  ਸਵਰੇ  ਹਲਤ  ਪਲਾਤਾ  ॥ 
Bẖa*i*o kirpāl ṯẖākur sėvak ka*o savrė halaṯ palāṯā. 
The Lord and Master has become merciful to His servant; He has embellished both this world and the next. 

ਧੰਨੁ  ਸੇਵਕੁ  ਸਫਲੁ  ਓਹੁ  ਆਇਆ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਖਸਮੁ  ਪਛਾਤਾ  ॥੪॥੫॥ 
Ḏẖan sėvak safal oh ā*i*ā jin Nānak kẖasam pacẖẖāṯā. ||4||5|| 
Blessed is that servant, and fruitful is his birth; O Nanak, he realizes his Lord and Master. ||4||5||


----------



## kds1980 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Shabad*

The sangat can hear the above shabad by downloading it from following link
http://ikirtan.com/Bhai_Gurmail_Singh_Jee/Bhai_Gurmail_Singh_Jee%20Preet_Sevak_Kee.mp3


----------



## kiram (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Shabad*

*ਬਿਲਾਵਲੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ ਜੀਵਉ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਨੀ ॥ਜਉ ਸੁਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਭਏ ਗੁਰ ਪੂਰੇ ਤਬ ਮੇਰੀ ਆਸ ਪੁਨੀ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ ਪੀਰ ਗਈ ਬਾਧੀ ਮਨਿ ਧੀਰਾ ਮੋਹਿਓ ਅਨਦ ਧੁਨੀ ॥ ਉਪਜਿਓ ਚਾਉ ਮਿਲਨ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਰਹਨੁ ਨ ਜਾਇ ਖਿਨੀ ॥੧॥ ਅਨਿਕ ਭਗਤ ਅਨਿਕ ਜਨ ਤਾਰੇ ਸਿਮਰਹਿ ਅਨਿਕ ਮੁਨੀ ॥ ਅੰਧੁਲੇ ਟਿਕ ਨਿਰਧਨ ਧਨੁ ਪਾਇਓ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਨਾਨਕ ਅਨਿਕ ਗੁਨੀ ॥੨॥੨॥੧੨੭॥* {ਪੰਨਾ 829}
ਪਦਅਰਥ: ਜੀਵਉ—ਜੀਵਉਂ, ਮੈਂ ਜੀਊ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੁਨੀ—ਸੁਨਿ, ਸੁਣ ਕੇ। ਜਉ—ਜਦੋਂ। ਪੁਨੀ—ਪੁੱਗ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਪੂਰੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
ਪੀਰ—ਪੀੜ। ਬਾਧੀ—ਬੱਝ ਗਈ। ਮਨਿ—ਮਨ ਵਿਚ। ਧੀਰਾ—ਧੀਰਜ। ਅਨਦ ਧੁਨੀ—ਆਨੰਦ ਦੀ ਰੌ ਨਾਲ। ਖਿਨੀ—ਇਕ ਖਿਨ ਵਾਸਤੇ ਭੀ।੧।
ਸਿਮਰਹਿ—ਸਿਮਰਦੇ ਹਨ। ਟਿਕ—ਟੇਕ, ਸਹਾਰਾ। ਨਿਰਧਨ—ਕੰਗਾਲ। ਅਨਿਕ ਗੁਨੀ—ਹੇ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ!।੨।
ਅਰਥ: (ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ) ਨਾਮ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਪਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਦੀ) ਇਹ ਮੇਰੀ ਆਸ ਤਦੋਂ ਪੂਰੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਜਦੋਂ ਪੂਰਾ ਗੁਰੂ (ਮੇਰੇ ਉੱਤੇ) ਬਹੁਤ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।
(ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਨਾਲ ਜਦੋਂ ਮੈਂ ਨਾਮ ਜਪਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ) ਪੀੜ ਦੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਮੇਰੇ ਵਿਚ ਹੌਸਲਾ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮੈਂ (ਆਪਣੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋਏ) ਆਤਮਕ ਆਨੰਦ ਦੀ ਰੌ ਨਾਲ ਮਸਤ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਮੇਰੇ ਅੰਦਰ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਮਿਲਣ ਦਾ ਚਾਉ ਪੈਦਾ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ, (ਉਹ ਚਾਉ ਇਤਨਾ ਤੀਬਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਮਿਲਾਪ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ) ਇਕ ਖਿਨ ਭੀ ਰਿਹਾ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ।੧।
ਹੇ ਮਾਲਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਹੇ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਗੁਣਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਾਲਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ) ਅੰਨ੍ਹੇ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਨੂੰ, ਮਾਨੋ, ਡੰਗੋਰੀ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ, ਕੰਗਾਲ ਨੂੰ ਧਨ ਮਿਲ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਹੀ ਰਿਸ਼ੀ ਮੁਨੀ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਦੇ ਹਨ। (ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ) ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਹੀ ਭਗਤ ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਹੀ ਸੇਵਕ, ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੂੰ (ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ) ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘਾ ਦਿੱਤੇ ਹਨ।੨।੨।੧੨੭।


The English transliteration of the above Shabad can be found on srigranth.org on Ang Sahib 829

Bilaaval Mehlaa Panjvaa
Jeevo Naam Sunee
Jao Suprasann Bhaye Gur Poorey Tab Meree Aas Punee Rahaao 
Peer Gayee Baadhee Mann Dheeraa Mohyo Anad Dhunee
Upjyo Chaao Milan Prabh Preetam Rahen Na Jaaye Khinee 1
Anik Bhagat Anik Jann Taarey Simrey Anik Munee 
Andhuley Tik Nirdhan Dhann Paayo Prabh Nanak Anik Gunee 2 

Ang Sahib 829 

_/\_


----------



## kiram (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Shabad*

ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
Sūhī mehlā 1. 
Soohee,  First Mehl: 

ਕਉਣ ਤਰਾਜੀ ਕਵਣੁ ਤੁਲਾ ਤੇਰਾ ਕਵਣੁ ਸਰਾਫੁ ਬੁਲਾਵਾ  ॥ 
Ka*uṇ ṯarājī kavaṇ ṯulā ṯėrā kavaṇ  sarāf bulāvā. 
What scale,  what weights, and what assayer shall I call for You, Lord? 

ਕਉਣੁ ਗੁਰੂ ਕੈ ਪਹਿ ਦੀਖਿਆ ਲੇਵਾ ਕੈ ਪਹਿ ਮੁਲੁ ਕਰਾਵਾ  ॥੧॥ 
Ka*uṇ gurū kai peh ḏīkẖi*ā lėvā kai  peh mul karāvā. ||1|| 
From  what guru should I receive instruction? By whom should I have Your value  appraised? ||1||

ਮੇਰੇ ਲਾਲ ਜੀਉ ਤੇਰਾ ਅੰਤੁ ਨ ਜਾਣਾ  ॥ 
Mėrė lāl jī*o ṯėrā anṯ na  jāṇā. 
O my Dear Beloved Lord,  Your limits are not known. 

ਤੂੰ ਜਲਿ ਥਲਿ ਮਹੀਅਲਿ  ਭਰਿਪੁਰਿ  ਲੀਣਾ ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਸਰਬ ਸਮਾਣਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Ŧūŉ jal thal mahī*al bẖaripur līṇā  ṯūŉ āpė sarab samāṇā. ||1|| rahā*o. 
You pervade the water, the land, and the sky; You Yourself are  All-pervading. ||1||Pause|| 

ਮਨੁ ਤਾਰਾਜੀ  ਚਿਤੁ ਤੁਲਾ ਤੇਰੀ ਸੇਵ ਸਰਾਫੁ ਕਮਾਵਾ  ॥ 
Man ṯārājī cẖiṯ ṯulā ṯėrī sėv sarāf  kamāvā. 
Mind is the scale,  consciousness the weights, and the performance of Your service is the  appraiser. 

ਘਟ ਹੀ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਸੋ ਸਹੁ ਤੋਲੀ ਇਨ ਬਿਧਿ ਚਿਤੁ ਰਹਾਵਾ  ॥੨॥ 
Gẖat hī bẖīṯar so saho ṯolī in biḏẖ  cẖiṯ rahāvā. ||2|| 
Deep  within my heart, I weigh my Husband Lord; in this way I focus my consciousness.  ||2|| 

ਆਪੇ ਕੰਡਾ ਤੋਲੁ ਤਰਾਜੀ ਆਪੇ ਤੋਲਣਹਾਰਾ  ॥ 
Āpė kandā ṯol ṯarājī āpė  ṯolaṇhārā. 
You Yourself are  the balance, the weights and the scale; You Yourself are the weigher. 

ਆਪੇ ਦੇਖੈ ਆਪੇ ਬੂਝੈ ਆਪੇ ਹੈ ਵਣਜਾਰਾ  ॥੩॥ 
Āpė ḏėkẖai āpė būjẖai āpė hai  vaṇjārā. ||3|| 
You Yourself  see, and You Yourself understand; You Yourself are the trader. ||3|| 

ਅੰਧੁਲਾ ਨੀਚ ਜਾਤਿ ਪਰਦੇਸੀ  ਖਿਨੁ ਆਵੈ ਤਿਲੁ ਜਾਵੈ  ॥ 
Anḏẖulā nīcẖ jāṯ parḏėsī kẖin āvai  ṯil jāvai. 
The blind, low  class wandering soul, comes for a moment, and departs in an instant. 

ਤਾ ਕੀ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਰਹਦਾ ਕਿਉ ਕਰਿ ਮੂੜਾ ਪਾਵੈ  ॥੪॥੨॥੯॥ 
Ŧā kī sangaṯ Nānak rahḏā ki*o  kar mūṛā pāvai. ||4||2||9|| 
In its company, Nanak dwells; how can the fool attain the Lord?  ||4||2||9||


http://www.sikhroots.com/audio/Keer...)/Deen Ke Daate/Track No04_Mere Laal Jeeo.mp3


----------



## kiram (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Shabad -Thirsity for the Blessed Vision of My Beloved*

Guru Arjan Dev Ji says in Raag Raamkali, Ghar Pehlaa :
Mere Mann Satgur Sev Sukh Hoyee.....


ਰਾਗੁ ਰਾਮਕਲੀ  ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਘਰੁ  ੧ 
Rāg rāmkalī mehlā 5 gẖar 1 
Raag Raamkalee, Fifth Mehl, First  House: 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
Ik*oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True  Guru: 

ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰਹੁ ਦੀਨ ਕੇ ਦਾਤੇ ਮੇਰਾ ਗੁਣੁ ਅਵਗਣੁ ਨ ਬੀਚਾਰਹੁ  ਕੋਈ  ॥ 
Kirpā karahu ḏīn kė ḏāṯė mėrā guṇ  avgaṇ na bīcẖārahu ko*ī. 
Have  mercy on me, O Generous Giver, Lord of the meek; please do not consider my  merits and demerits. 

ਮਾਟੀ ਕਾ ਕਿਆ ਧੋਪੈ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਮਾਣਸ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਏਹੀ  ॥੧॥ 
Mātī kā ki*ā ḏẖopai su*āmī māṇas kī  gaṯ ėhī. ||1|| 
How can dust  be washed? O my Lord and Master, such is the state of mankind. ||1|| 

ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਸੇਵਿ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਈ  ॥ 
Mėrė man saṯgur sėv sukẖ ho*ī. 
O my mind, serve the True Guru, and  be at peace. 

ਜੋ ਇਛਹੁ ਸੋਈ ਫਲੁ ਪਾਵਹੁ ਫਿਰਿ ਦੂਖੁ ਨ ਵਿਆਪੈ ਕੋਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Jo icẖẖahu so*ī fal pāvhu fir ḏūkẖ na  vi*āpai ko*ī. ||1|| rahā*o. 
Whatever you desire, you shall receive that reward, and you shall not be  afflicted by pain any longer. ||1||Pause|| 

ਕਾਚੇ ਭਾਡੇ ਸਾਜਿ ਨਿਵਾਜੇ  ਅੰਤਰਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਮਾਈ  ॥ 
Kācẖė bẖādė sāj nivājė anṯar joṯ  samā*ī. 
He creates and adorns  the earthen vessels; He infuses His Light within them. 

ਜੈਸਾ ਲਿਖਤੁ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਧੁਰਿ ਕਰਤੈ ਹਮ ਤੈਸੀ ਕਿਰਤਿ ਕਮਾਈ  ॥੨॥ 
Jaisā likẖaṯ likẖi*ā ḏẖur karṯai  ham ṯaisī kiraṯ kamā*ī. ||2|| 
As is the destiny pre-ordained by the Creator, so are the deeds we do.  ||2|| 

ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਥਾਪਿ ਕੀਆ ਸਭੁ ਅਪਨਾ ਏਹੋ ਆਵਣ ਜਾਣਾ  ॥ 
Man ṯan thāp kī*ā sabẖ apnā ėho āvaṇ  jāṇā. 
He believes the mind  and body are all his own; this is the cause of his coming and going. 

ਜਿਨਿ ਦੀਆ ਸੋ ਚਿਤਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਮੋਹਿ ਅੰਧੁ ਲਪਟਾਣਾ  ॥੩॥ 
Jin ḏī*ā so cẖiṯ na āvai mohi anḏẖ  laptāṇā. ||3|| 
He does not  think of the One who gave him these; he is blind, entangled in emotional  attachment. ||3||

 ਜਿਨਿ ਕੀਆ ਸੋਈ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਜਾਣੈ ਹਰਿ ਕਾ ਮਹਲੁ ਅਪਾਰਾ  ॥ 
Jin kī*ā so*ī parabẖ jāṇai har kā  mahal apārā. 
One who knows  that God created him, reaches the Incomparable Mansion of the Lord's  Presence. 

ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰੀ ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸੁ ਤੁਮਾਰਾ  ॥੪॥੧॥ 
Bẖagaṯ karī har kė guṇ gāvā Nānak  ḏās ṯumārā. ||4||1|| 
Worshipping the Lord, I sing His Glorious Praises. Nanak is Your slave.  ||4||1||


----------



## kiram (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Shabad -Thirsity for the Blessed Vision of My Beloved*

Guru Arjan Dev Ji says in Raag Sorath :
Hum Mailey Tum Ujall Kartey Hum Nirgunn Tu Daata.....

ਸੋਰਠਿ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 
Soraṯẖ mėhlā 5. 
Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl: 

ਹਮ  ਮੈਲੇ  ਤੁਮ  ਊਜਲ  ਕਰਤੇ  ਹਮ  ਨਿਰਗੁਨ  ਤੂ  ਦਾਤਾ  ॥ 
Ham maile ṯum ūjal karṯe ham nirgun ṯū ḏāṯā. 
We are filthy, and You are immaculate, O Creator Lord; we are worthless, and You are the Great Giver. 

ਹਮ  ਮੂਰਖ  ਤੁਮ  ਚਤੁਰ  ਸਿਆਣੇ  ਤੂ  ਸਰਬ  ਕਲਾ  ਕਾ  ਗਿਆਤਾ  ॥੧॥ 
Ham mūrakẖ ṯum cẖaṯur si▫āṇe ṯū sarab kalā kā gi▫āṯā. ||1|| 
We are fools, and You are wise and all-knowing. You are the knower of all things. ||1|| 

ਮਾਧੋ  ਹਮ  ਐਸੇ  ਤੂ  ਐਸਾ  ॥ 
Māḏẖo ham aise ṯū aisā. 
O Lord, this is what we are, and this is what You are. 

ਹਮ  ਪਾਪੀ  ਤੁਮ  ਪਾਪ  ਖੰਡਨ  ਨੀਕੋ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਦੇਸਾ  ॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Ham pāpī ṯum pāp kẖandan nīko ṯẖākur ḏesā. Rahā▫o. 
We are sinners, and You are the Destroyer of sins. Your abode is so beautiful, O Lord and Master. ||Pause|| 

ਤੁਮ  ਸਭ  ਸਾਜੇ  ਸਾਜਿ  ਨਿਵਾਜੇ  ਜੀਉ  ਪਿੰਡੁ  ਦੇ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨਾ  ॥ 
Ŧum sabẖ sāje sāj nivāje jī▫o pind ḏe parānā. 
You fashion all, and having fashioned them, You bless them. You bestow upon them soul, body and the breath of life. 

ਨਿਰਗੁਨੀਆਰੇ  ਗੁਨੁ  ਨਹੀ  ਕੋਈ  ਤੁਮ  ਦਾਨੁ  ਦੇਹੁ  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨਾ  ॥੨॥ 
Nirgunī▫āre gun nahī ko▫ī ṯum ḏān ḏeh miharvānā. ||2|| 
We are worthless - we have no virtue at all; please, bless us with Your gift, O Merciful Lordand Master. ||2|| 

ਤੁਮ  ਕਰਹੁ  ਭਲਾ  ਹਮ  ਭਲੋ  ਨ  ਜਾਨਹ  ਤੁਮ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਦਇਆਲਾ  ॥ 
Ŧum karahu bẖalā ham bẖalo na jānah ṯum saḏā saḏā ḏa▫i▫ālā. 
You do good for us, but we do not see it as good; You are kind and compassionate, forever and ever. 

ਤੁਮ  ਸੁਖਦਾਈ  ਪੁਰਖ  ਬਿਧਾਤੇ  ਤੁਮ  ਰਾਖਹੁ  ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਬਾਲਾ  ॥੩॥ 
Ŧum sukẖ▫ḏā▫ī purakẖ biḏẖāṯe ṯum rākẖo apune bālā. ||3|| 
You are the Giver of peace, the Primal Lord, the Architect of Destiny; please, save us, Your children! ||3|| 

ਤੁਮ  ਨਿਧਾਨ  ਅਟਲ  ਸੁਲਿਤਾਨ  ਜੀਅ  ਜੰਤ  ਸਭਿ  ਜਾਚੈ  ॥ 
Ŧum niḏẖān atal suliṯān jī▫a janṯ sabẖ jācẖai. 
You are the treasure, eternal Lord King; all beings and creatures beg of You. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਹਮ  ਇਹੈ  ਹਵਾਲਾ  ਰਾਖੁ  ਸੰਤਨ  ਕੈ  ਪਾਛੈ  ॥੪॥੬॥੧੭॥ 
Kaho Nānak ham ihai havālā rākẖ sanṯan kai pācẖẖai. ||4||6||17|| 
Says Nanak, such is our condition; please, Lord, keep us on the Path of the Saints. ||4||6||17||

http://ikirtan.com/Bhai_Gurmail_Singh_Jee/Bhai_Gurmail_Singh_Jee%2520Madho_ham_aise_tu_aisa.mp3


----------



## kiram (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Shabad -Thirsity for the Blessed Vision of My Beloved*

Shabad by Guru Ram Das Ji :

ਸਲੋਕ  ਮਃ  ੪  ॥ 
Salok mėhlā 4. 
Shalok, Fourth Mehl: 

ਸਭਿ  ਰਸ  ਤਿਨ  ਕੈ  ਰਿਦੈ  ਹਹਿ  ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਵਸਿਆ  ਮਨ  ਮਾਹਿ  ॥ 
Sabẖ ras ṯin kai riḏai hėh jin har vasi▫ā man māhi. 
All joy is in the hearts of those, within whose minds the Lord abides. 

ਹਰਿ  ਦਰਗਹਿ  ਤੇ  ਮੁਖ  ਉਜਲੇ  ਤਿਨ  ਕਉ  ਸਭਿ  ਦੇਖਣ  ਜਾਹਿ  ॥ 
Har ḏargahi ṯe mukẖ ujle ṯin ka▫o sabẖ ḏekẖaṇ jāhi. 
In the Court of the Lord, their faces are radiant, and everyone goes to see them. 

ਜਿਨ  ਨਿਰਭਉ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਧਿਆਇਆ  ਤਿਨ  ਕਉ  ਭਉ  ਕੋਈ  ਨਾਹਿ  ॥ 
Jin nirbẖa▫o nām ḏẖi▫ā▫i▫ā ṯin ka▫o bẖa▫o ko▫ī nāhi. 
Those who meditate on the Name of the Fearless Lord have no fear. 

ਹਰਿ  ਉਤਮੁ  ਤਿਨੀ  ਸਰੇਵਿਆ  ਜਿਨ  ਕਉ  ਧੁਰਿ  ਲਿਖਿਆ  ਆਹਿ  ॥ 
Har uṯam ṯinī sarevi▫ā jin ka▫o ḏẖur likẖi▫ā āhi. 
Those who have such pre-destined destiny remember the Sublime Lord. 

ਤੇ  ਹਰਿ  ਦਰਗਹਿ  ਪੈਨਾਈਅਹਿ  ਜਿਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਵੁਠਾ  ਮਨ  ਮਾਹਿ  ॥ 
Ŧe har ḏargahi painā▫ī▫ah jin har vuṯẖā man māhi. 
Those, within whose minds the Lord abides, are robed with honor in the Court of the Lord. 

ਓਇ  ਆਪਿ  ਤਰੇ  ਸਭ  ਕੁਟੰਬ  ਸਿਉ  ਤਿਨ  ਪਿਛੈ  ਸਭੁ  ਜਗਤੁ  ਛਡਾਹਿ  ॥ 
O▫e āp ṯare sabẖ kutamb si▫o ṯin picẖẖai sabẖ jagaṯ cẖẖadāhi. 
They are carried across, along with all their family, and the whole world is saved along with them. 

ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਉ  ਹਰਿ  ਮੇਲਿ  ਜਨ  ਤਿਨ  ਵੇਖਿ  ਵੇਖਿ  ਹਮ  ਜੀਵਾਹਿ  ॥੧॥ 
Jan Nānak ka▫o har mel jan ṯin vekẖ vekẖ ham jīvāhi. ||1|| 
O Lord, please unite servant Nanak with Your humble servants; beholding them, beholding them, I live. ||1|| 

ਮਃ  ੪  ॥ 
Mėhlā 4. 
Fourth Mehl: 

ਸਾ ਧਰਤੀ ਭਈ ਹਰੀਆਵਲੀ ਜਿਥੈ ਮੇਰਾ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਬੈਠਾ ਆਇ          ॥ 
Sā ḏẖarṯī bẖa▫ī harī▫āvalī jithai merā saṯgur baiṯẖā ā▫e. 
That land, where my True Guru comes and sits, becomes green and fertile. 

ਸੇ  ਜੰਤ  ਭਏ  ਹਰੀਆਵਲੇ  ਜਿਨੀ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਦੇਖਿਆ  ਜਾਇ  ॥ 
Se janṯ bẖa▫e harī▫āvle jinī merā saṯgur ḏekẖi▫ā jā▫e. 
Those beings who go and behold my True Guru are rejuvenated. 

ਧਨੁ  ਧੰਨੁ  ਪਿਤਾ  ਧਨੁ  ਧੰਨੁ  ਕੁਲੁ  ਧਨੁ  ਧਨੁ  ਸੁ  ਜਨਨੀ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਜਣਿਆ  ਮਾਇ  ॥ 
Ḏẖan ḏẖan piṯā ḏẖan ḏẖan kul ḏẖan ḏẖan so jannī jin gurū jaṇi▫ā mā▫e. 
Blessed, blessed is the father; blessed, blessed is the family; blessed, blessed is the mother, who gave birth to the Guru. 

ਧਨੁ  ਧੰਨੁ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਅਰਾਧਿਆ  ਆਪਿ  ਤਰਿਆ  ਜਿਨੀ  ਡਿਠਾ  ਤਿਨਾ  ਲਏ  ਛਡਾਇ  ॥ 
Ḏẖan ḏẖan gurū jin nām arāḏẖi▫ā āp ṯari▫ā jinī diṯẖā ṯinā la▫e cẖẖadā▫e. 
Blessed, blessed is the Guru, who worships and adores the Naam; He saves Himself, and emancipates those who see Him. 

ਹਰਿ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਮੇਲਹੁ  ਦਇਆ  ਕਰਿ  ਜਨੁ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਧੋਵੈ  ਪਾਇ  ॥੨॥ 
Har saṯgur melhu ḏa▫i▫ā kar jan Nānak ḏẖovai pā▫e. ||2|| 
O Lord, be kind, and unite me with the True Guru, that servant Nanak may wash His feet. ||2|| 

ਪਉੜੀ  ॥ 
Pa▫oṛī. 
Pauree: 

ਸਚੁ  ਸਚਾ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਅਮਰੁ  ਹੈ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਅੰਦਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਉਰਿ  ਧਾਰਿਆ  ॥ 
Sacẖ sacẖā saṯgur amar hai jis anḏar har ur ḏẖāri▫ā. 
Truest of the True is the Immortal True Guru; He has enshrined the Lord deep within His heart. 

ਸਚੁ  ਸਚਾ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਪੁਰਖੁ  ਹੈ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਕਾਮੁ  ਕ੍ਰੋਧੁ  ਬਿਖੁ  ਮਾਰਿਆ  ॥ 
Sacẖ sacẖā saṯgur purakẖ hai jin kām kroḏẖ bikẖ māri▫ā. 
Truest of the True is the True Guru, the Primal Being, who has conquered sexual desire, anger and corruption. 

ਜਾ  ਡਿਠਾ  ਪੂਰਾ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ  ਤਾਂ  ਅੰਦਰਹੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਸਾਧਾਰਿਆ  ॥ 
Jā diṯẖā pūrā saṯgurū ṯāŉ anḏrahu man sāḏẖāri▫ā. 
When I see the Perfect True Guru, then deep within, my mind is comforted and consoled. 

ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ  ਗੁਰ  ਆਪਣੇ  ਸਦਾ  ਸਦਾ  ਘੁਮਿ  ਵਾਰਿਆ  ॥ 
Balihārī gur āpṇe saḏā saḏā gẖum vāri▫ā. 
I am a sacrifice to my True Guru; I am devoted and dedicated to Him, forever and ever. 

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਜਿਤਾ  ਮਨਮੁਖਿ  ਹਾਰਿਆ  ॥੧੭॥ 
Gurmukẖ jiṯā manmukẖ hāri▫ā. ||17|| 
A Gurmukh wins the battle of life whereas a self-willed manmukh loses it. ||17||


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 31, 2008)

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ॥ 
सिरीरागु महला ४ ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 4. 
Siree Raag, Fourth Mehl: 

ਹਉ  ਪੰਥੁ  ਦਸਾਈ  ਨਿਤ  ਖੜੀ  ਕੋਈ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਦਸੇ  ਤਿਨਿ  ਜਾਉ  ॥ 
हउ पंथु दसाई नित खड़ी कोई प्रभु दसे तिनि जाउ ॥ 
Ha▫o panth ḏasā▫ī niṯ kẖaṛī ko▫ī parabẖ ḏase ṯin jā▫o. 
I stand by the wayside and ask the Way. If only someone would show me the Way to God-I would go with him. 

ਜਿਨੀ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਪਿਆਰਾ  ਰਾਵਿਆ  ਤਿਨ  ਪੀਛੈ  ਲਾਗਿ  ਫਿਰਾਉ  ॥ 
जिनी मेरा पिआरा राविआ तिन पीछै लागि फिराउ ॥ 
Jinī merā pi▫ārā rāvi▫ā ṯin pīcẖẖai lāg firā▫o. 
I follow in the footsteps of those who enjoy the Love of my Beloved. 

ਕਰਿ  ਮਿੰਨਤਿ  ਕਰਿ  ਜੋਦੜੀ  ਮੈ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਮਿਲਣੈ  ਕਾ  ਚਾਉ  ॥੧॥ 
करि मिंनति करि जोदड़ी मै प्रभु मिलणै का चाउ ॥१॥ 
Kar minaṯ kar joḏ▫ṛī mai parabẖ milṇai kā cẖā▫o. ||1|| 
I beg of them, I implore them; I have such a yearning to meet God! ||1|| 

ਮੇਰੇ  ਭਾਈ  ਜਨਾ  ਕੋਈ  ਮੋ  ਕਉ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਮੇਲਿ  ਮਿਲਾਇ  ॥ 
मेरे भाई जना कोई मो कउ हरि प्रभु मेलि मिलाइ ॥ 
Mere bẖā▫ī janā ko▫ī mo ka▫o har parabẖ mel milā▫e. 
O my Siblings of Destiny, please unite me in Union with my Lord God. 

ਹਉ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਵਿਟਹੁ  ਵਾਰਿਆ  ਜਿਨਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਦੀਆ  ਦਿਖਾਇ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
हउ सतिगुर विटहु वारिआ जिनि हरि प्रभु दीआ दिखाइ ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ha▫o saṯgur vitahu vāri▫ā jin har parabẖ ḏī▫ā ḏikẖā▫e. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I am a sacrifice to the True Guru, who has shown me the Lord God. ||1||Pause|| 

ਹੋਇ  ਨਿਮਾਣੀ  ਢਹਿ  ਪਵਾ  ਪੂਰੇ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪਾਸਿ  ॥ 
होइ निमाणी ढहि पवा पूरे सतिगुर पासि ॥ 
Ho▫e nimāṇī dẖėh pavā pūre saṯgur pās. 
In deep humility, I fall at the Feet of the Perfect True Guru. 

ਨਿਮਾਣਿਆ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਮਾਣੁ  ਹੈ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਕਰੇ  ਸਾਬਾਸਿ  ॥ 
निमाणिआ गुरु माणु है गुरु सतिगुरु करे साबासि ॥ 
Nimāṇi▫ā gur māṇ hai gur saṯgur kare sābās. 
The Guru is the Honor of the dishonored. The Guru, the True Guru, brings approval and applause. 

ਹਉ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਸਾਲਾਹਿ  ਨ  ਰਜਊ  ਮੈ  ਮੇਲੇ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਪਾਸਿ  ॥੨॥ 
हउ गुरु सालाहि न रजऊ मै मेले हरि प्रभु पासि ॥२॥ 
Ha▫o gur sālāhi na raj▫ū mai mele har parabẖ pās. ||2|| 
I am never tired of praising the Guru, who unites me with the Lord God. ||2|| 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਨੋ  ਸਭ  ਕੋ  ਲੋਚਦਾ  ਜੇਤਾ  ਜਗਤੁ  ਸਭੁ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
सतिगुर नो सभ को लोचदा जेता जगतु सभु कोइ ॥ 
Saṯgur no sabẖ ko locẖḏā jeṯā jagaṯ sabẖ ko▫e. 
Everyone, all over the world, longs for the True Guru. 

ਬਿਨੁ  ਭਾਗਾ  ਦਰਸਨੁ  ਨਾ  ਥੀਐ  ਭਾਗਹੀਣ  ਬਹਿ  ਰੋਇ  ॥ 
बिनु भागा दरसनु ना थीऐ भागहीण बहि रोइ ॥ 
Bin bẖāgā ḏarsan nā thī▫ai bẖāghīṇ bahi ro▫e. 
Without the good fortune of destiny, the Blessed Vision of His Darshan is not obtained. The unfortunate ones just sit and cry. 

ਜੋ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਭਾਣਾ  ਸੋ  ਥੀਆ  ਧੁਰਿ  ਲਿਖਿਆ  ਨ  ਮੇਟੈ  ਕੋਇ  ॥੩॥ 
जो हरि प्रभ भाणा सो थीआ धुरि लिखिआ न मेटै कोइ ॥३॥ 
Jo har parabẖ bẖāṇā so thī▫ā ḏẖur likẖi▫ā na metai ko▫e. ||3|| 
All things happen according to the Will of the Lord God. No one can erase the pre-ordained Writ of Destiny. ||3|| 

ਆਪੇ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਆਪਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਆਪੇ  ਮੇਲਿ  ਮਿਲਾਇ  ॥ 
आपे सतिगुरु आपि हरि आपे मेलि मिलाइ ॥ 
Āpe saṯgur āp har āpe mel milā▫e. 
He Himself is the True Guru; He Himself is the Lord. He Himself unites in His Union. 

ਆਪਿ  ਦਇਆ  ਕਰਿ  ਮੇਲਸੀ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪੀਛੈ  ਪਾਇ  ॥ 
आपि दइआ करि मेलसी गुर सतिगुर पीछै पाइ ॥ 
Āp ḏa▫i▫ā kar melsī gur saṯgur pīcẖẖai pā▫e. 
In His Kindness, He unites us with Himself, as we follow the Guru, the True Guru. 

ਸਭੁ  ਜਗਜੀਵਨੁ  ਜਗਿ  ਆਪਿ  ਹੈ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਜਲੁ  ਜਲਹਿ  ਸਮਾਇ  ॥੪॥੪॥੬੮॥ 
सभु जगजीवनु जगि आपि है नानक जलु जलहि समाइ ॥४॥४॥६८॥ 
Sabẖ jagjīvan jag āp hai Nānak jal jalėh samā▫e. ||4||4||68|| 
Over all the world, He is the Life of the World, O Nanak, like water mingled with water. ||4||4||68||


----------



## kiram (Nov 1, 2008)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji says in Raag Soohi : 

ਸੂਹੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਗੁਣਵੰਤੀ  ॥  
Sūhī mėhlā 5 guṇvanṯī. 
Soohee, Fifth Mehl, Gunvantee ~ The Worthy And Virtuous Bride: 

ਜੋ  ਦੀਸੈ  ਗੁਰਸਿਖੜਾ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਨਿਵਿ  ਨਿਵਿ  ਲਾਗਉ  ਪਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
Jo ḏīsai gursikẖ▫ṛā ṯis niv niv lāga▫o pā▫e jī▫o. 
When I see a Sikh of the Guru, I humbly bow and fall at his feet. 

ਆਖਾ  ਬਿਰਥਾ  ਜੀਅ  ਕੀ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਸਜਣੁ  ਦੇਹਿ  ਮਿਲਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
Ākẖā birthā jī▫a kī gur sajaṇ ḏėh milā▫e jī▫o. 
I tell to him the pain of my soul, and beg him to unite me with the Guru, my Best Friend. 

ਸੋਈ  ਦਸਿ  ਉਪਦੇਸੜਾ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਅਨਤ  ਨ  ਕਾਹੂ  ਜਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
So▫ī ḏas upḏesṛā merā man anaṯ na kāhū jā▫e jī▫o. 
I ask that he impart to me such an understanding, that my mind will not go out wandering anywhere else. 

ਇਹੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਤੈ  ਕੂੰ  ਡੇਵਸਾ  ਮੈ  ਮਾਰਗੁ  ਦੇਹੁ  ਬਤਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
Ih man ṯai kūŉ devsā mai mārag ḏeh baṯā▫e jī▫o. 
I dedicate this mind to you. Please, show me the Path to God. 

ਹਉ  ਆਇਆ  ਦੂਰਹੁ  ਚਲਿ  ਕੈ  ਮੈ  ਤਕੀ  ਤਉ  ਸਰਣਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
Ha▫o ā▫i▫ā ḏẖūrahu cẖal kai mai ṯakī ṯa▫o sarṇā▫e jī▫o. 
I have come so far, seeking the Protection of Your Sanctuary. 

ਮੈ  ਆਸਾ  ਰਖੀ  ਚਿਤਿ  ਮਹਿ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਸਭੋ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਗਵਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
Mai āsā rakẖī cẖiṯ mėh merā sabẖo ḏukẖ gavā▫e jī▫o. 
Within my mind, I place my hopes in You; please, take my pain and suffering away! 

ਇਤੁ  ਮਾਰਗਿ  ਚਲੇ  ਭਾਈਅੜੇ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਕਹੈ  ਸੁ  ਕਾਰ  ਕਮਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
Iṯ mārag cẖale bẖā▫ī▫aṛe gur kahai so kār kamā▫e jī▫o. 
So walk on this Path, O sister soul-brides; do that work which the Guru tells you to do. 

ਤਿਆਗੇਂ  ਮਨ  ਕੀ  ਮਤੜੀ  ਵਿਸਾਰੇਂ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਭਾਉ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
Ŧi▫āgeŉ man kī maṯ▫ṛī visāreŉ ḏūjā bẖā▫o jī▫o. 
Abandon the intellectual pursuits of the mind, and forget the love of duality. 

ਇਉ  ਪਾਵਹਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਦਰਸਾਵੜਾ  ਨਹ  ਲਗੈ  ਤਤੀ  ਵਾਉ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
I▫o pāvahi har ḏarsāvaṛā nah lagai ṯaṯī vā▫o jī▫o. 
In this way, you shall obtain the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan; the hot winds shall not even touch you. 

ਹਉ  ਆਪਹੁ  ਬੋਲਿ  ਨ  ਜਾਣਦਾ  ਮੈ  ਕਹਿਆ  ਸਭੁ  ਹੁਕਮਾਉ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
Ha▫o āphu bol na jāṇḏā mai kahi▫ā sabẖ hukmā▫o jī▫o. 
By myself, I do not even know how to speak; I speak all that the Lord commands. 

ਹਰਿ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਖਜਾਨਾ  ਬਖਸਿਆ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਨਾਨਕਿ  ਕੀਆ  ਪਸਾਉ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
Har bẖagaṯ kẖajānā bakẖsi▫ā gur Nānak kī▫ā pasā▫o jī▫o. 
I am blessed with the treasure of the Lord's devotional worship; Guru Nanak has been kind and compassionate to me. 

ਮੈ  ਬਹੁੜਿ  ਨ  ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਭੁਖੜੀ  ਹਉ  ਰਜਾ  ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ  ਅਘਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥ 
Mai bahuṛ na ṯarisnā bẖukẖ▫ṛī ha▫o rajā ṯaripaṯ agẖā▫e jī▫o. 
I shall never again feel hunger or thirst; I am satisfied, satiated and fulfilled. 

ਜੋ  ਗੁਰ  ਦੀਸੈ  ਸਿਖੜਾ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਨਿਵਿ  ਨਿਵਿ  ਲਾਗਉ  ਪਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥ 
Jo gur ḏīsai sikẖ▫ṛā ṯis niv niv lāga▫o pā▫e jī▫o. ||3|| 
When I see a Sikh of the Guru, I humbly bow and fall at his feet. ||3||


listen to the Shabad along with katha here ji :

http://www.sikhroots.com/audio/Keer...RGH 2008/0003 Ho Aaeiaa Dhoorahu Chal Kai.mp3


----------



## kiram (Nov 6, 2008)

*Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Tukhaaree :

 * ਤੁਖਾਰੀ ਛੰਤ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫ 
Ŧukẖārī cẖẖanṯ mėhlā 5 
Tukhaari Chhant, Fifth Mehl: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਘੋਲਿ  ਘੁਮਾਈ  ਲਾਲਨਾ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਦੀਨਾ  ॥ 
Gẖol gẖumā▫ī lālnā gur man ḏīnā. 
O my Beloved, I am a sacrifice to You. Through the Guru, I have dedicated my mind to You. 

ਸੁਣਿ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਤੁਮਾਰਾ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਭੀਨਾ  ॥ 
Suṇ sabaḏ ṯumārā merā man bẖīnā. 
Hearing the Word of Your Shabad, my mind is enraptured. 

ਇਹੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਭੀਨਾ  ਜਿਉ  ਜਲ  ਮੀਨਾ  ਲਾਗਾ  ਰੰਗੁ  ਮੁਰਾਰਾ  ॥ 
Ih man bẖīnā ji▫o jal mīnā lāgā rang murārā. 
This mind is enraptured, like the fish in the water; it is lovingly attached to the Lord. 

ਕੀਮਤਿ  ਕਹੀ  ਨ  ਜਾਈ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਮਹਲੁ  ਅਪਾਰਾ  ॥ 
Kīmaṯ kahī na jā▫ī ṯẖākur ṯerā mahal apārā. 
Your Worth cannot be described, O my Lord and Master; Your Mansion is Incomparable and Unrivalled. 

ਸਗਲ  ਗੁਣਾ  ਕੇ  ਦਾਤੇ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਬਿਨਉ  ਸੁਨਹੁ  ਇਕ  ਦੀਨਾ  ॥ 
Sagal guṇā ke ḏāṯe su▫āmī bin▫o sunhu ik ḏīnā. 
O Giver of all Virtue, O my Lord and Master, please hear the prayer of this humble person. 

ਦੇਹੁ  ਦਰਸੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ  ਜੀਅੜਾ  ਬਲਿ  ਬਲਿ  ਕੀਨਾ  ॥੧॥ 
Ḏeh ḏaras Nānak balihārī jī▫aṛā bal bal kīnā. ||1|| 
Please bless Nanak with the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan. I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, a sacrifice to You. ||1|| 

ਇਹੁ  ਤਨੁ  ਮਨੁ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਸਭਿ  ਗੁਣ  ਤੇਰੇ  ॥ 
Ih ṯan man ṯerā sabẖ guṇ ṯere. 
This body and mind are Yours; all virtues are Yours. 

ਖੰਨੀਐ  ਵੰਞਾ  ਦਰਸਨ  ਤੇਰੇ  ॥ 
Kẖannī▫ai vañā ḏarsan ṯere. 
I am a sacrifice, every little bit, to Your Darshan. 

ਦਰਸਨ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਸੁਣਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਨਿਮਖ  ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ  ਪੇਖਿ  ਜੀਵਾ  ॥ 
Ḏarsan ṯere suṇ parabẖ mere nimakẖ ḏarisat pekẖ jīvā. 
Please hear me, O my Lord God; I live only by seeing Your Vision, even if only for an instant. 

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਸੁਨੀਜੈ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਕਿਰਪਾ  ਕਰਹਿ  ਤ  ਪੀਵਾ  ॥ 
Amriṯ nām sunījai ṯerā kirpā karahi ṯa pīvā. 
I have heard that Your Name is the most Ambrosial Nectar; please bless me with Your Mercy, that I may drink it in. 

ਆਸ  ਪਿਆਸੀ  ਪਿਰ  ਕੈ  ਤਾਈ  ਜਿਉ  ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕੁ  ਬੂੰਦੇਰੇ  ॥ 
Ās pi▫āsī pir kai ṯā▫ī ji▫o cẖāṯrik būŉḏere. 
My hopes and desires rest in You, O my Husband Lord; like the rainbird, I long for the rain-drop. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਜੀਅੜਾ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ  ਦੇਹੁ  ਦਰਸੁ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਮੇਰੇ  ॥੨॥ 
Kaho Nānak jī▫aṛā balihārī ḏeh ḏaras parabẖ mere. ||2|| 
Says Nanak, my soul is a sacrifice to You; please bless me with Your Darshan, O my Lord God. ||2|| 

ਤੂ  ਸਾਚਾ  ਸਾਹਿਬੁ  ਸਾਹੁ  ਅਮਿਤਾ  ॥ 
Ŧū sācẖā sāhib sāhu amiṯā. 
You are my True Lord and Master, O Infinite King. 

ਤੂ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ  ਪਿਆਰਾ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ਹਿਤ  ਚਿਤਾ  ॥ 
Ŧū parīṯam pi▫ārā parān hiṯ cẖiṯā. 
You are my Dear Beloved, so dear to my life and consciousness. 

ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਜਾਤਾ  ਸਗਲ  ਰੰਗ  ਬਨਿ  ਆਏ  ॥ 
Parān sukẖ▫ḏāṯa gurmukẖ jāṯā sagal rang ban ā▫e. 
You bring peace to my soul; You are known to the Gurmukh. All are blessed by Your Love. 

ਸੋਈ  ਕਰਮੁ  ਕਮਾਵੈ  ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ  ਜੇਹਾ  ਤੂ  ਫੁਰਮਾਏ  ॥ 
So▫ī karam kamāvai parāṇī jehā ṯū furmā▫e. 
The mortal does only those deeds which You ordain, Lord. 

ਜਾ  ਕਉ  ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ  ਕਰੀ  ਜਗਦੀਸੁਰਿ  ਤਿਨਿ  ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ  ਮਨੁ  ਜਿਤਾ  ॥ 
Jā ka▫o kirpā karī jagḏīsur ṯin sāḏẖsang man jiṯā. 
One who is blessed by Your Grace, O Lord of the Universe, conquers his mind in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. 

ਕਹੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਜੀਅੜਾ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ  ਜੀਉ  ਪਿੰਡੁ  ਤਉ  ਦਿਤਾ  ॥੩॥ 
Kaho Nānak jī▫aṛā balihārī jī▫o pind ṯa▫o ḏiṯā. ||3|| 
Says Nanak, my soul is a sacrifice to You; You gave me my soul and body. ||3|| 

ਨਿਰਗੁਣੁ  ਰਾਖਿ  ਲੀਆ  ਸੰਤਨ  ਕਾ  ਸਦਕਾ  ॥ 
Nirguṇ rākẖ lī▫ā sanṯan kā saḏkā. 
I am unworthy, but He has saved me, for the sake of the Saints. 

ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ  ਢਾਕਿ  ਲੀਆ  ਮੋਹਿ  ਪਾਪੀ  ਪੜਦਾ  ॥ 
Saṯgur dẖāk lī▫ā mohi pāpī paṛ▫ḏā. 
The True Guru has covered by faults; I am such a sinner. 

ਢਾਕਨਹਾਰੇ  ਪ੍ਰਭੂ  ਹਮਾਰੇ  ਜੀਅ  ਪ੍ਰਾਨ  ਸੁਖਦਾਤੇ  ॥ 
Dẖākanhāre parabẖū hamāre jī▫a parān sukẖ▫ḏāṯe. 
God has covered for me; He is the Giver of the soul, life and peace. 

ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ  ਅਬਿਗਤ  ਸੁਆਮੀ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਪੁਰਖ  ਬਿਧਾਤੇ  ॥ 
Abẖināsī abigaṯ su▫āmī pūran purakẖ biḏẖāṯe. 
My Lord and Master is Eternal and Unchanging, Ever-present; He is the Perfect Creator, the Architect of Destiny. 

ਉਸਤਤਿ  ਕਹਨੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਇ  ਤੁਮਾਰੀ  ਕਉਣੁ  ਕਹੈ  ਤੂ  ਕਦ  ਕਾ  ॥ 
Usṯaṯ kahan na jā▫e ṯumārī ka▫uṇ kahai ṯū kaḏ kā. 
Your Praise cannot be described; who can say where You are? 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਦਾਸੁ  ਤਾ  ਕੈ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਨਿਮਕਾ  ॥੪॥੧॥੧੧॥ 
Nānak ḏās ṯā kai balihārī milai nām har nimkā. ||4||1||11|| 
Slave Nanak is a sacrifice to the one who blesses him with the Lord's Name, even for an instant. ||4||1||11||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 11, 2008)

ਗੋਂਡ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੪  ॥ 
गोंड महला ४ ॥ 
Gond mėhlā 4. 
Gond, Fourth Mehl: 

ਹਰਿ  ਦਰਸਨ  ਕਉ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਮਨੁ  ਬਹੁ  ਤਪਤੈ  ਜਿਉ  ਤ੍ਰਿਖਾਵੰਤੁ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਨੀਰ  ॥੧॥ 
हरि दरसन कउ मेरा मनु बहु तपतै जिउ त्रिखावंतु बिनु नीर ॥१॥ 
Har ḏarsan ka▫o merā man baho ṯapṯai ji▫o ṯarikẖāvaŉṯ bin nīr. ||1|| 
My mind yearns so deeply for the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan, like the thirsty man without water. ||1|| 

ਮੇਰੈ  ਮਨਿ  ਪ੍ਰੇਮੁ  ਲਗੋ  ਹਰਿ  ਤੀਰ  ॥ 
मेरै मनि प्रेमु लगो हरि तीर ॥ 
Merai man parem lago har ṯīr. 
My mind is pierced through by the arrow of the Lord's Love. 

ਹਮਰੀ  ਬੇਦਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਜਾਨੈ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਮਨ  ਅੰਤਰ  ਕੀ  ਪੀਰ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
हमरी बेदन हरि प्रभु जानै मेरे मन अंतर की पीर ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Hamrī beḏan har parabẖ jānai mere man anṯar kī pīr. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
The Lord God knows my anguish, and the pain deep within my mind. ||1||Pause|| 

ਮੇਰੇ  ਹਰਿ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ  ਕੀ  ਕੋਈ  ਬਾਤ  ਸੁਨਾਵੈ  ਸੋ  ਭਾਈ  ਸੋ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਬੀਰ  ॥੨॥ 
मेरे हरि प्रीतम की कोई बात सुनावै सो भाई सो मेरा बीर ॥२॥ 
Mere har parīṯam kī ko▫ī bāṯ sunāvai so bẖā▫ī so merā bīr. ||2|| 
Whoever tells me the Stories of my Beloved Lord is my Sibling of Destiny, and my friend. ||2|| 

ਮਿਲੁ  ਮਿਲੁ  ਸਖੀ  ਗੁਣ  ਕਹੁ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਕੇ  ਲੇ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਕੀ  ਮਤਿ  ਧੀਰ  ॥੩॥ 
मिलु मिलु सखी गुण कहु मेरे प्रभ के ले सतिगुर की मति धीर ॥३॥ 
Mil mil sakẖī guṇ kaho mere parabẖ ke le saṯgur kī maṯ ḏẖīr. ||3|| 
Come, and join together, O my companions; let's sing the Glorious Praises of my God, and follow the comforting advice of the True Guru.. ||3|| 

ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਕੀ  ਹਰਿ  ਆਸ  ਪੁਜਾਵਹੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਦਰਸਨਿ  ਸਾਂਤਿ  ਸਰੀਰ  ॥੪॥੬॥  ਛਕਾ  ੧॥ 
जन नानक की हरि आस पुजावहु हरि दरसनि सांति सरीर ॥४॥६॥ छका १॥ 
Jan Nānak kī har ās pujāvahu har ḏarsan sāŉṯ sarīr. ||4||6|| Cẖẖakā 1|| 
Please fulfill the hopes of servant Nanak, O Lord; his body finds peace and tranquility in the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan. ||4||6|| Chhakaa 1.||


----------



## kiram (Nov 11, 2008)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Bhairo :


ਭੈਰਉ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ 

ਖੂਬੁ  ਖੂਬੁ  ਖੂਬੁ  ਖੂਬੁ  ਖੂਬੁ  ਤੇਰੋ  ਨਾਮੁ  ॥ ਝੂਠੁ  ਝੂਠੁ  ਝੂਠੁ  ਝੂਠੁ  ਦੁਨੀ  ਗੁਮਾਨੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Bẖairo mėhlā 5. Kẖūb kẖūb kẖūb kẖūb kẖūb ṯero nām. Jẖūṯẖ jẖūṯẖ jẖūṯẖ jẖūṯẖ ḏunī gumān. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Bhairao, Fifth Mehl: Excellent, excellent, excellent, excellent, excellent is Your Name. False, false, false, false is pride in the world. ||1||Pause|| 
ਖੂਬੁ = ਸੋਹਣਾ, ਚੰਗਾ, ਮਿੱਠਾ। ਝੂਠੁ = ਛੇਤੀ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਦੁਨੀ = ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦਾ। ਗੁਮਾਨੁ = ਮਾਣ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਮਿੱਠਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਚੰਗਾ ਹੈ। (ਪਰ ਹੇ ਭਾਈ!) ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦਾ ਮਾਣ ਝੂਠਾ ਹੈ, ਛੇਤੀ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਦੁਨੀਆ ਦੇ ਮਾਣ ਦਾ ਕੀਹ ਭਰੋਸਾ?।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

ਨਗਜ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਬੰਦੇ  ਦੀਦਾਰੁ  ਅਪਾਰੁ  ॥ ਨਾਮ  ਬਿਨਾ  ਸਭ  ਦੁਨੀਆ  ਛਾਰੁ  ॥੧॥ 
Nagaj ṯere banḏe ḏīḏār apār. Nām binā sabẖ ḏunī▫ā cẖẖār. ||1|| 
The glorious vision of Your slaves, O Infinite Lord, is wonderful and beauteous. Without the Naam, the Name of the Lord, the whole world is just ashes. ||1|| 
ਨਗਜ = ਨਗ਼ਜ਼, ਸੋਹਣੇ, ਸੁੰਦਰ। ਅਪਾਰੁ = ਬੇਅੰਤ (ਸੋਹਣਾ)। ਸਭ = ਸਾਰੀ। ਛਾਰੁ = ਸੁਆਹ (ਦੇ ਤੁੱਲ)।੧।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਬੰਦੇ ਸੋਹਣੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਦਾ ਦਰਸਨ ਬੇਅੰਤ (ਅਮੋਲਕ) ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰੇ ਨਾਮ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ (ਜੀਵ ਵਾਸਤੇ) ਸਾਰੀ ਦੁਨੀਆ (ਦਾ ਧਨ-ਪਦਾਰਥ) ਸੁਆਹ (ਦੇ ਤੁੱਲ) ਹੈ।੧।


ਅਚਰਜੁ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਕੁਦਰਤਿ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਕਦਮ  ਸਲਾਹ  ॥ ਗਨੀਵ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਸਿਫਤਿ  ਸਚੇ  ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹ  ॥੨॥ 
Acẖraj ṯerī kuḏraṯ ṯere kaḏam salāh. Ganīv ṯerī sifaṯ sacẖe pāṯisāh. ||2|| 
Your Creative Power is marvellous, and Your Lotus Feet are admirable. Your Praise is priceless, O True King. ||2|| 
ਅਚਰਜੁ = ਹੈਰਾਨ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਕੰਮ। ਕਦਮ = ਚਰਨ। ਸਲਾਹ = ਸਲਾਹੁਣ-ਯੋਗ। ਗਨੀਵ = ਗ਼ਨੀਮਤ, ਅਮਲੋਕ। ਸਚੇ = ਹੇ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ!।੨।

ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਤੇਰੀ ਰਚੀ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਇਕ ਹੈਰਾਨ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਤਮਾਸ਼ਾ ਹੈ, ਤੇਰੇ ਚਰਨ ਸਲਾਹੁਣ-ਜੋਗ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਸਦਾ ਕਾਇਮ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲੇ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ! ਤੇਰੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ (ਇਕ) ਅਮੋਲਕ (ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ) ਹੈ।੨। 

ਨੀਧਰਿਆ  ਧਰ  ਪਨਹ  ਖੁਦਾਇ  ॥ ਗਰੀਬ  ਨਿਵਾਜੁ  ਦਿਨੁ  ਰੈਣਿ  ਧਿਆਇ  ॥੩॥ 
Nīḏẖri▫ā ḏẖar panah kẖuḏā▫e. Garīb nivāj ḏin raiṇ ḏẖi▫ā▫e. ||3|| 
God is the Support of the unsupported. Meditate day and night on the Cherisher of the meek and humble. ||3|| 
ਨੀਧਰਿਆ ਧਰ = ਨਿਆਸਰਿਆਂ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ। ਪਨਹ = ਪਨਾਹ, ਓਟ। ਖੁਦਾਇ = ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ। ਗਰੀਬ ਨਿਵਾਜੁ = ਗਰੀਬਾਂ ਉਤੇ ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ। ਰੈਣਿ = ਰਾਤ। ਧਿਆਇ = ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਕਰ।੩।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਦਿਨ ਰਾਤ ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸਿਮਰਿਆ ਕਰ, ਉਹ ਗਰੀਬਾਂ ਉੱਤੇ ਮਿਹਰ ਕਰਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਨਿਆਸਰਿਆਂ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਹੈ (ਨਿਓਟਿਆਂ ਦੀ) ਓਟ ਹੈ।੩। 

ਨਾਨਕ  ਕਉ  ਖੁਦਿ  ਖਸਮ  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਨ  ॥ ਅਲਹੁ  ਨ  ਵਿਸਰੈ  ਦਿਲ  ਜੀਅ  ਪਰਾਨ  ॥੪॥੧੦॥ 
Nānak ka▫o kẖuḏ kẖasam miharvān. Alhu na visrai ḏil jī▫a parān. ||4||10|| 
God has been merciful to Nanak. May I never forget God; He is my heart, my soul, my breath of life. ||4||10|| 
ਨਾਨਕ ਕਉ = ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਸ ਕਉ, ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉੱਤੇ। ਖੁਦਿ = ਖ਼ੁਦਿ, ਆਪ। ਅਲਹੁ = ਅੱਲ੍ਹਾ, ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ। ਜੀਅ = ਜਿੰਦ ਤੋਂ।੪।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਸ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਉੱਤੇ ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਦਇਆਵਾਨ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜਿੰਦ ਤੋਂ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਦਿਲ ਤੋਂ, ਉਸ ਦੇ ਪ੍ਰਾਣਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਉਹ ਕਦੇ ਭੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਵਿਸਰਦਾ।੪।੧੦।


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.dictionary?Param=ਜੈਤਸਰੀਜੈਤਸਰੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ਛੰਤ  ਘਰੁ  ੧ 
जैतसरी महला ५ छंत घरु १ 
Jaiṯsarī mėhlā 5 cẖẖanṯ gẖar 1 
Jaitsree, Fifth Mehl, Chhant, First House: 

ੴ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ  ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik▫oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਸਲੋਕ  ॥ 
सलोक ॥ 
Salok. 
Shalok: 

ਦਰਸਨ  ਪਿਆਸੀ  ਦਿਨਸੁ  ਰਾਤਿ  ਚਿਤਵਉ  ਅਨਦਿਨੁ  ਨੀਤ  ॥ 
दरसन पिआसी दिनसु राति चितवउ अनदिनु नीत ॥ 
Ḏarsan pi▫āsī ḏinas rāṯ cẖiṯva▫o an▫ḏin nīṯ. 
I am thirsty for the Blessed Vision of the Lord's Darshan, day and night; I yearn for Him constantly, night and day. 

ਖੋਲ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ  ਕਪਟ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਮੇਲੀਆ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਹਰਿ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਮੀਤ  ॥੧॥ 
खोल्हि कपट गुरि मेलीआ नानक हरि संगि मीत ॥१॥ 
Kẖoliĥ kapat gur melī▫ā Nānak har sang mīṯ. ||1|| 
Opening the door, O Nanak, the Guru has led me to meet with the Lord, my Friend. ||1|| 

ਛੰਤ  ॥ 
छंत ॥ 
Cẖẖanṯ. 
Chhant: 

ਸੁਣਿ  ਯਾਰ  ਹਮਾਰੇ  ਸਜਣ  ਇਕ  ਕਰਉ  ਬੇਨੰਤੀਆ  ॥ 
सुणि यार हमारे सजण इक करउ बेनंतीआ ॥ 
Suṇ yār hamāre sajaṇ ik kara▫o bananṯī▫ā. 
Listen, O my intimate friend - I have just one prayer to make. 

ਤਿਸੁ  ਮੋਹਨ  ਲਾਲ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ਹਉ  ਫਿਰਉ  ਖੋਜੰਤੀਆ  ॥ 
तिसु मोहन लाल पिआरे हउ फिरउ खोजंतीआ ॥ 
Ŧis mohan lāl pi▫āre ha▫o fira▫o kẖojanṯī▫ā. 
I have been wandering around, searching for that enticing, sweet Beloved. 

ਤਿਸੁ  ਦਸਿ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ਸਿਰੁ  ਧਰੀ  ਉਤਾਰੇ  ਇਕ  ਭੋਰੀ  ਦਰਸਨੁ  ਦੀਜੈ  ॥ 
तिसु दसि पिआरे सिरु धरी उतारे इक भोरी दरसनु दीजै ॥ 
Ŧis ḏas pi▫āre sir ḏẖarī uṯāre ik bẖorī ḏarsan ḏījai. 
Whoever leads me to my Beloved - I would cut off my head and offer it to him, even if I were granted the Blessed Vision of His Darshan for just an instant. 

ਨੈਨ  ਹਮਾਰੇ  ਪ੍ਰਿਅ  ਰੰਗ  ਰੰਗਾਰੇ  ਇਕੁ  ਤਿਲੁ  ਭੀ  ਨਾ  ਧੀਰੀਜੈ  ॥ 
नैन हमारे प्रिअ रंग रंगारे इकु तिलु भी ना धीरीजै ॥ 
Nain hamāre pari▫a rang rangāre ik ṯil bẖī nā ḏẖīrījai. 
My eyes are drenched with the Love of my Beloved; without Him, I do not have even a moment's peace. 

ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਸਿਉ  ਮਨੁ  ਲੀਨਾ  ਜਿਉ  ਜਲ  ਮੀਨਾ  ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕ  ਜਿਵੈ  ਤਿਸੰਤੀਆ  ॥ 
प्रभ सिउ मनु लीना जिउ जल मीना चात्रिक जिवै तिसंतीआ ॥ 
Parabẖ si▫o man līnā ji▫o jal mīnā cẖāṯrik jivai ṯisanṯī▫ā. 
My mind is attached to the Lord, like the fish to the water, and the rainbird, thirsty for the raindrops. 

ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਗੁਰੁ  ਪੂਰਾ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਸਗਲੀ  ਤਿਖਾ  ਬੁਝੰਤੀਆ  ॥੧॥ 
जन नानक गुरु पूरा पाइआ सगली तिखा बुझंतीआ ॥१॥ 
Jan Nānak gur pūrā pā▫i▫ā saglī ṯikẖā bujẖanṯī▫ā. ||1|| 
Servant Nanak has found the Perfect Guru; his thirst is totally quenched. ||1|| 

ਯਾਰ  ਵੇ  ਪ੍ਰਿਅ  ਹਭੇ  ਸਖੀਆ  ਮੂ  ਕਹੀ  ਨ  ਜੇਹੀਆ  ॥ 
यार वे प्रिअ हभे सखीआ मू कही न जेहीआ ॥ 
Yār ve pari▫a habẖe sakẖī▫ā mū kahī na jehī▫ā. 
O intimate friend, my Beloved has all these loving companions; I cannot compare to any of them. 

ਯਾਰ  ਵੇ  ਹਿਕ  ਡੂੰ  ਹਿਕਿ  ਚਾੜੈ  ਹਉ  ਕਿਸੁ  ਚਿਤੇਹੀਆ  ॥ 
यार वे हिक डूं हिकि चाड़ै हउ किसु चितेहीआ ॥ 
Yār ve hik dūŉ hik cẖāṛai ha▫o kis cẖiṯehī▫ā. 
O intimate friend, each of them is more beautiful than the others; who could consider me? 

ਹਿਕ  ਦੂੰ  ਹਿਕਿ  ਚਾੜੇ  ਅਨਿਕ  ਪਿਆਰੇ  ਨਿਤ  ਕਰਦੇ  ਭੋਗ  ਬਿਲਾਸਾ  ॥ 
हिक दूं हिकि चाड़े अनिक पिआरे नित करदे भोग बिलासा ॥ 
Hik ḏūŉ hik cẖāṛe anik pi▫āre niṯ karḏe bẖog bilāsā. 
Each of them is more beautiful than the others; countless are His lovers, constantly enjoying bliss with Him. 

ਤਿਨਾ  ਦੇਖਿ  ਮਨਿ  ਚਾਉ  ਉਠੰਦਾ  ਹਉ  ਕਦਿ  ਪਾਈ  ਗੁਣਤਾਸਾ  ॥ 
तिना देखि मनि चाउ उठंदा हउ कदि पाई गुणतासा ॥ 
Ŧinā ḏekẖ man cẖā▫o uṯẖanḏā ha▫o kaḏ pā▫ī guṇṯāsā. 
Beholding them, desire wells up in my mind; when will I obtain the Lord, the treasure of virtue? 

ਜਿਨੀ  ਮੈਡਾ  ਲਾਲੁ  ਰੀਝਾਇਆ  ਹਉ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਆਗੈ  ਮਨੁ  ਡੇਂਹੀਆ  ॥ 
जिनी मैडा लालु रीझाइआ हउ तिसु आगै मनु डेंहीआ ॥ 
Jinī maidā lāl rījẖā▫i▫ā ha▫o ṯis āgai man deŉhī▫ā. 
I dedicate my mind to those who please and attract my Beloved. 

ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਕਹੈ  ਸੁਣਿ  ਬਿਨਉ  ਸੁਹਾਗਣਿ  ਮੂ  ਦਸਿ  ਡਿਖਾ  ਪਿਰੁ  ਕੇਹੀਆ  ॥੨॥ 
नानकु कहै सुणि बिनउ सुहागणि मू दसि डिखा पिरु केहीआ ॥२॥ 
Nānak kahai suṇ bin▫o suhāgaṇ mū ḏas dikẖā pir kehī▫ā. ||2|| 
Says Nanak, hear my prayer, O happy soul-brides; tell me, what does my Husband Lord look like? ||2|| 

ਯਾਰ  ਵੇ  ਪਿਰੁ  ਆਪਣ  ਭਾਣਾ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਨੀਸੀ  ਛੰਦਾ  ॥ 
यार वे पिरु आपण भाणा किछु नीसी छंदा ॥ 
Yār ve pir āpaṇ bẖāṇā kicẖẖ nīsī cẖẖanḏā. 
O intimate friend, my Husband Lord does whatever He pleases; He is not dependent on anyone. 

ਯਾਰ  ਵੇ  ਤੈ  ਰਾਵਿਆ  ਲਾਲਨੁ  ਮੂ  ਦਸਿ  ਦਸੰਦਾ  ॥ 
यार वे तै राविआ लालनु मू दसि दसंदा ॥ 
Yār ve ṯai rāvi▫ā lālan mū ḏas ḏasanḏā. 
O intimate friend, you have enjoyed your Beloved; please, tell me about Him. 

ਲਾਲਨੁ  ਤੈ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਆਪੁ  ਗਵਾਇਆ  ਜੈ  ਧਨ  ਭਾਗ  ਮਥਾਣੇ  ॥ 
लालनु तै पाइआ आपु गवाइआ जै धन भाग मथाणे ॥ 
Lālan ṯai pā▫i▫ā āp gavā▫i▫ā jai ḏẖan bẖāg mathāṇe. 
They alone find their Beloved, who eradicate self-conceit; such is the good destiny written on their foreheads. 

ਬਾਂਹ  ਪਕੜਿ  ਠਾਕੁਰਿ  ਹਉ  ਘਿਧੀ  ਗੁਣ  ਅਵਗਣ  ਨ  ਪਛਾਣੇ  ॥ 
बांह पकड़ि ठाकुरि हउ घिधी गुण अवगण न पछाणे ॥ 
Bāŉh pakaṛ ṯẖākur ha▫o gẖiḏẖī guṇ avgaṇ na pacẖẖāṇe. 
Taking me by the arm, the Lord and Master has made me His own; He has not considered my merits or demerits. 

ਗੁਣ  ਹਾਰੁ  ਤੈ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਰੰਗੁ  ਲਾਲੁ  ਬਣਾਇਆ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਹਭੋ  ਕਿਛੁ  ਸੁਹੰਦਾ  ॥ 
गुण हारु तै पाइआ रंगु लालु बणाइआ तिसु हभो किछु सुहंदा ॥ 
Guṇ hār ṯai pā▫i▫ā rang lāl baṇā▫i▫ā ṯis habẖo kicẖẖ suhanḏā. 
She, whom You have adorned with the necklace of virtue, and dyed in the deep crimson color of His Love - everything looks beautiful on her. 

ਜਨ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਧੰਨਿ  ਸੁਹਾਗਣਿ  ਸਾਈ  ਜਿਸੁ  ਸੰਗਿ  ਭਤਾਰੁ  ਵਸੰਦਾ  ॥੩॥ 
जन नानक धंनि सुहागणि साई जिसु संगि भतारु वसंदा ॥३॥ 
Jan Nānak ḏẖan suhāgaṇ sā▫ī jis sang bẖaṯār vasanḏā. ||3|| 
O servant Nanak, blessed is that happy soul-bride, who dwells with her Husband Lord. ||3|| 

ਯਾਰ  ਵੇ  ਨਿਤ  ਸੁਖ  ਸੁਖੇਦੀ  ਸਾ  ਮੈ  ਪਾਈ  ॥ 
यार वे नित सुख सुखेदी सा मै पाई ॥ 
Yār ve niṯ sukẖ sukẖeḏī sā mai pā▫ī. 
O intimate friend, I have found that peace which I sought. 

ਵਰੁ  ਲੋੜੀਦਾ  ਆਇਆ  ਵਜੀ  ਵਾਧਾਈ  ॥ 
वरु लोड़ीदा आइआ वजी वाधाई ॥ 
var loṛīḏā ā▫i▫ā vajī vāḏẖā▫ī. 
My sought-after Husband Lord has come home, and now, congratulations are pouring in. 

ਮਹਾ  ਮੰਗਲੁ  ਰਹਸੁ  ਥੀਆ  ਪਿਰੁ  ਦਇਆਲੁ  ਸਦ  ਨਵ  ਰੰਗੀਆ  ॥ 
महा मंगलु रहसु थीआ पिरु दइआलु सद नव रंगीआ ॥ 
Mahā mangal rahas thī▫ā pir ḏa▫i▫āl saḏ nav rangī▫ā. 
Great joy and happiness welled up, when my Husband Lord, of ever-fresh beauty, showed mercy to me. 

ਵਡ  ਭਾਗਿ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਗੁਰਿ  ਮਿਲਾਇਆ  ਸਾਧ  ਕੈ  ਸਤਸੰਗੀਆ  ॥ 
वड भागि पाइआ गुरि मिलाइआ साध कै सतसंगीआ ॥ 
vad bẖāg pā▫i▫ā gur milā▫i▫ā sāḏẖ kai saṯsangī▫ā. 
By great good fortune, I have found Him; the Guru has united me with Him, through the Saadh Sangat, the True Congregation of the Holy. 

ਆਸਾ  ਮਨਸਾ  ਸਗਲ  ਪੂਰੀ  ਪ੍ਰਿਅ  ਅੰਕਿ  ਅੰਕੁ  ਮਿਲਾਈ  ॥ 
आसा मनसा सगल पूरी प्रिअ अंकि अंकु मिलाई ॥ 
Āsā mansā sagal pūrī pari▫a ank ank milā▫ī. 
My hopes and desires have all been fulfilled; my Beloved Husband Lord has hugged me close in His embrace. 

ਬਿਨਵੰਤਿ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਸੁਖ  ਸੁਖੇਦੀ  ਸਾ  ਮੈ  ਗੁਰ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਪਾਈ  ॥੪॥੧॥ 
बिनवंति नानकु सुख सुखेदी सा मै गुर मिलि पाई ॥४॥१॥ 
Binvanṯ Nānak sukẖ sukẖeḏī sā mai gur mil pā▫ī. ||4||1|| 
Prays Nanak, I have found that peace which I sought, meeting with the Guru. ||4||1||


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 11, 2008)

YouTube - Bhai Manpreet Singh - Sunn Yaar Humare Sajjan


----------



## kiram (Nov 12, 2008)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Aasaa :

ਆਸਾ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥ ਅਪੁਨੇ  ਸੇਵਕ  ਕੀ  ਆਪੇ  ਰਾਖੈ  ਆਪੇ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਜਪਾਵੈ  ॥ ਜਹ  ਜਹ  ਕਾਜ  ਕਿਰਤਿ  ਸੇਵਕ  ਕੀ  ਤਹਾ  ਤਹਾ  ਉਠਿ  ਧਾਵੈ  ॥੧॥ 
Āsā mėhlā 5. Apune sevak kī āpe rākẖai āpe nām japāvai. Jah jah kāj kiraṯ sevak kī ṯahā ṯahā uṯẖ ḏẖāvai. ||1|| 
Aasaa, Fifth Mehl: He Himself preserves His servants; He causes them to chant His Name. Wherever the business and affairs of His servants are, there the Lord hurries to be. ||1|| 
ਰਾਖੈ = ਰੱਖ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ। ਆਪੇ = ਆਪ ਹੀ। ਜਹ ਜਹ = ਜਿੱਥੇ ਜਿੱਥੇ। ਕਾਜ ਕਿਰਤਿ = ਕੰਮ-ਕਾਰ। ਉਠਿ ਧਾਵੈ = ਉੱਠ ਕੇ ਦੌੜ ਪੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਛੇਤੀ ਪਹੁੰਚ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੧।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪਣੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਦੀ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਹਰ ਥਾਂ) ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਰੱਖਦਾ ਹੈ, ਆਪ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਆਪਣੇ ਨਾਮ ਦਾ ਸਿਮਰਨ ਕਰਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਸੇਵਕ ਨੂੰ ਜਿਥੇ ਜਿਥੇ ਕੋਈ ਕੰਮ-ਕਾਰ ਪਏ, ਉਥੇ ਉਥੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ (ਉਸ ਦਾ ਕੰਮ ਸਵਾਰਨ ਲਈ) ਉਸੇ ਵੇਲੇ ਜਾ ਪਹੁੰਚਦਾ ਹੈ।੧। 

ਸੇਵਕ  ਕਉ  ਨਿਕਟੀ  ਹੋਇ  ਦਿਖਾਵੈ  ॥ ਜੋ  ਜੋ  ਕਹੈ  ਠਾਕੁਰ  ਪਹਿ  ਸੇਵਕੁ  ਤਤਕਾਲ  ਹੋਇ  ਆਵੈ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Sevak ka▫o niktī ho▫e ḏikẖāvai. Jo jo kahai ṯẖākur pėh sevak ṯaṯkāl ho▫e āvai. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
The Lord appears near at hand to His servant. Whatever the servant asks of his Lord and Master, immediately comes to pass. ||1||Pause|| 
ਕਉ = ਨੂੰ। ਦਿਖਾਵੈ = ਆਪਣਾ ਆਪ ਵਿਖਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਨਿਕਟੀ = ਨਿਕਟ-ਵਰਤੀ, ਅੰਗ-ਸੰਗ ਰਹਿਣ ਵਾਲਾ। ਠਾਕੁਰ ਪਹਿ = ਮਾਲਕ-ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਪਾਸ। ਕਹੈ = ਆਖਦਾ ਹੈ। ਤਤਕਾਲ = ਤੁਰਤ, ਉਸੇ ਵੇਲੇ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ।

ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪਣੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਨੂੰ (ਉਸ ਦਾ) ਨਿਕਟ-ਵਰਤੀ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਵਿਖਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਆਪਣੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਨੂੰ ਵਿਖਾ ਦੇਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਮੈਂ ਹਰ ਵੇਲੇ ਤੇਰੇ ਅੰਗ-ਸੰਗ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਕਿਉਂਕਿ) ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਸੇਵਕ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਪਾਸੋਂ ਮੰਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਮੰਗ ਉਸੇ ਵੇਲੇ ਪੂਰੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ।੧।ਰਹਾਉ। 

ਤਿਸੁ  ਸੇਵਕ  ਕੈ  ਹਉ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ  ਜੋ  ਅਪਨੇ  ਪ੍ਰਭ  ਭਾਵੈ  ॥ ਤਿਸ  ਕੀ  ਸੋਇ  ਸੁਣੀ  ਮਨੁ  ਹਰਿਆ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਪਰਸਣਿ  ਆਵੈ  ॥੨॥੭॥੧੨੯॥ 
Ŧis sevak kai ha▫o balihārī jo apne parabẖ bẖāvai. Ŧis kī so▫e suṇī man hari▫ā ṯis Nānak parsaṇ āvai. ||2||7||129|| 
I am a sacrifice to that servant, who is pleasing to his God. Hearing of his glory, the mind is rejuvenated; Nanak comes to touch his feet. ||2||7||129|| 
ਹਉ = ਮੈਂ। ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ = ਸਦਕੇ। ਪ੍ਰਭ ਭਾਵੈ = ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ। ਤਿਸ ਕੀ = {ਲਫ਼ਜ਼ 'ਤਿਸ' ਦਾ ੁ ਸੰਬੰਧਕ 'ਕੀ' ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ ਉੱਡ ਗਿਆ ਹੈ}। ਸੁਣੀ = ਸੁਣਿਆਂ। ਪਰਸਣਿ = ਛੁਹਣ ਲਈ।੨।

ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-) ਜੇਹੜਾ ਸੇਵਕ ਆਪਣੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਪਿਆਰਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ ਮੈਂ ਉਸ ਤੋਂ ਕੁਰਬਾਨ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹਾਂ। ਉਸ (ਸੇਵਕ) ਦੀ ਸੋਭਾ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ (ਸੁਣਨ ਵਾਲੇ ਦਾ) ਮਨ ਖਿੜ ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਨਾਲ ਭਰਪੂਰ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਉਹ) ਉਸ ਸੇਵਕ ਦੇ ਚਰਨ ਛੁਹਣ ਲਈ ਆਉਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।੭।੧੨੯।




listen to the Shabad here ji :


http://www.sikhroots.com/audio/Keertani%20-%20International/Bhai%20Dharam%20Singh%20Zakhmi%20%28pz024%29/Sewak%20Ko%20Nikti%20Hoae%20Dikhaweh.mp3


----------



## kiram (Nov 12, 2008)

Guru Nanak Dev Ji in Raag Soohee :

ਸੂਹੀ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
Sūhī mėhlā 1. 
Soohee, First Mehl: 

ਕਉਣ  ਤਰਾਜੀ  ਕਵਣੁ  ਤੁਲਾ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਕਵਣੁ  ਸਰਾਫੁ  ਬੁਲਾਵਾ  ॥ 
Ka▫uṇ ṯarājī kavaṇ ṯulā ṯerā kavaṇ sarāf bulāvā. 
What scale, what weights, and what assayer shall I call for You, Lord? 

ਕਉਣੁ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਕੈ  ਪਹਿ  ਦੀਖਿਆ  ਲੇਵਾ  ਕੈ  ਪਹਿ  ਮੁਲੁ  ਕਰਾਵਾ  ॥੧॥ 
Ka▫uṇ gurū kai pėh ḏīkẖi▫ā levā kai pėh mul karāvā. ||1|| 
From what guru should I receive instruction? By whom should I have Your value appraised? ||1|| 
ਮੇਰੇ  ਲਾਲ  ਜੀਉ  ਤੇਰਾ  ਅੰਤੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਣਾ  ॥ 
Mere lāl jī▫o ṯerā anṯ na jāṇā. 
O my Dear Beloved Lord, Your limits are not known. 

ਤੂੰ  ਜਲਿ  ਥਲਿ  ਮਹੀਅਲਿ  ਭਰਿਪੁਰਿ  ਲੀਣਾ  ਤੂੰ  ਆਪੇ  ਸਰਬ  ਸਮਾਣਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Ŧūŉ jal thal mahī▫al bẖaripur līṇā ṯūŉ āpe sarab samāṇā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
You pervade the water, the land, and the sky; You Yourself are All-pervading. ||1||Pause|| 

ਮਨੁ  ਤਾਰਾਜੀ  ਚਿਤੁ  ਤੁਲਾ  ਤੇਰੀ  ਸੇਵ  ਸਰਾਫੁ  ਕਮਾਵਾ  ॥ 
Man ṯārājī cẖiṯ ṯulā ṯerī sev sarāf kamāvā. 
Mind is the scale, consciousness the weights, and the performance of Your service is the appraiser. 

ਘਟ  ਹੀ  ਭੀਤਰਿ  ਸੋ  ਸਹੁ  ਤੋਲੀ  ਇਨ  ਬਿਧਿ  ਚਿਤੁ  ਰਹਾਵਾ  ॥੨॥ 
Gẖat hī bẖīṯar so saho ṯolī in biḏẖ cẖiṯ rahāvā. ||2|| 
Deep within my heart, I weigh my Husband Lord; in this way I focus my consciousness. ||2|| 

ਆਪੇ  ਕੰਡਾ  ਤੋਲੁ  ਤਰਾਜੀ  ਆਪੇ  ਤੋਲਣਹਾਰਾ  ॥ 
Āpe kandā ṯol ṯarājī āpe ṯolaṇhārā. 
You Yourself are the balance, the weights and the scale; You Yourself are the weigher. 

ਆਪੇ  ਦੇਖੈ  ਆਪੇ  ਬੂਝੈ  ਆਪੇ  ਹੈ  ਵਣਜਾਰਾ  ॥੩॥ 
Āpe ḏekẖai āpe būjẖai āpe hai vaṇjārā. ||3|| 
You Yourself see, and You Yourself understand; You Yourself are the trader. ||3|| 

ਅੰਧੁਲਾ  ਨੀਚ  ਜਾਤਿ  ਪਰਦੇਸੀ  ਖਿਨੁ  ਆਵੈ  ਤਿਲੁ  ਜਾਵੈ  ॥ 
Anḏẖulā nīcẖ jāṯ parḏesī kẖin āvai ṯil jāvai. 
The blind, low class wandering soul, comes for a moment, and departs in an instant. 

ਤਾ  ਕੀ  ਸੰਗਤਿ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਰਹਦਾ  ਕਿਉ  ਕਰਿ  ਮੂੜਾ  ਪਾਵੈ  ॥੪॥੨॥੯॥ 
Ŧā kī sangaṯ Nānak rahḏā ki▫o kar mūṛā pāvai. ||4||2||9|| 
In its company, Nanak dwells; how can the fool attain the Lord? ||4||2||9||

 http://www.sikhroots.com/audio/Keertani%20-%20International/Bhai%20Nirmal%20Singh%20Nagpuri%20%28Hazuri%20Raagi%20-%20Sri%20Darbar%20Sahib%20Amritsar%29/Deen%20Ke%20Daate/Track%20No04_Mere%20Laal%20Jeeo.mp3


----------



## kiram (Nov 21, 2008)

Guru Amar Das Ji In Sreeraag :

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੩  ॥ 
Sirīrāg mėhlā 3. 
Siree Raag, Third Mehl: 

ਗੁਣਵੰਤੀ  ਸਚੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨਾ  ਤਜਿ  ਵਿਕਾਰ  ॥ 
Guṇvanṯī sacẖ pā▫i▫ā ṯarisnā ṯaj vikār. 
The virtuous obtain Truth; they give up their desires for evil and corruption. 

ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੀ  ਮਨੁ  ਰੰਗਿਆ  ਰਸਨਾ  ਪ੍ਰੇਮ  ਪਿਆਰਿ  ॥ 
Gur sabḏī man rangi▫ā rasnā parem pi▫ār. 
Their minds are imbued with the Word of the Guru's Shabad; the Love of their Beloved is on their tongues.

ਬਿਨੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਕਿਨੈ  ਨ  ਪਾਇਓ  ਕਰਿ  ਵੇਖਹੁ  ਮਨਿ  ਵੀਚਾਰਿ  ॥ 
Bin saṯgur kinai na pā▫i▫o kar vekẖhu man vīcẖār. 
Without the True Guru, no one has found Him; reflect upon this in your mind and see. 

ਮਨਮੁਖ  ਮੈਲੁ  ਨ  ਉਤਰੈ  ਜਿਚਰੁ  ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਨ  ਕਰੇ  ਪਿਆਰੁ  ॥੧॥ 
Manmukẖ mail na uṯrai jicẖar gur sabaḏ na kare pi▫ār. ||1|| 
The filth of the self-willed manmukhs is not washed off; they have no love for the Guru's Shabad. ||1|| 

ਮਨ  ਮੇਰੇ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਕੈ  ਭਾਣੈ  ਚਲੁ  ॥ 
Man mere saṯgur kai bẖāṇai cẖal. 
O my mind, walk in harmony with the True Guru. 

ਨਿਜ  ਘਰਿ  ਵਸਹਿ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ  ਪੀਵਹਿ  ਤਾ  ਸੁਖ  ਲਹਹਿ  ਮਹਲੁ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Nij gẖar vasėh amriṯ pīvėh ṯā sukẖ lahėh mahal. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
Dwell within the home of your own inner being, and drink in the Ambrosial Nectar; you shall attain the Peace of the Mansion of His Presence. ||1||Pause|| 

ਅਉਗੁਣਵੰਤੀ  ਗੁਣੁ  ਕੋ  ਨਹੀ  ਬਹਣਿ  ਨ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਹਦੂਰਿ  ॥ 
A▫uguṇvanṯī guṇ ko nahī bahaṇ na milai haḏūr. 
The unvirtuous have no merit; they are not allowed to sit in His Presence. 

ਮਨਮੁਖਿ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਣਈ  ਅਵਗਣਿ  ਸੋ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਦੂਰਿ  ॥ 
Manmukẖ sabaḏ na jāṇ▫ī avgaṇ so parabẖ ḏūr. 
The self-willed manmukhs do not know the Shabad; those without virtue are far removed from God. 

ਜਿਨੀ  ਸਚੁ  ਪਛਾਣਿਆ  ਸਚਿ  ਰਤੇ  ਭਰਪੂਰਿ  ॥ 
Jinī sacẖ pacẖẖāṇi▫ā sacẖ raṯe bẖarpūr. 
Those who recognize the True One are permeated and attuned to Truth. 

ਗੁਰ  ਸਬਦੀ  ਮਨੁ  ਬੇਧਿਆ  ਪ੍ਰਭੁ  ਮਿਲਿਆ  ਆਪਿ  ਹਦੂਰਿ  ॥੨॥ 
Gur sabḏī man beḏẖi▫ā parabẖ mili▫ā āp haḏūr. ||2|| 
Their minds are pierced through by the Word of the Guru's Shabad, and God Himself ushers them into His Presence. ||2|| 

ਆਪੇ  ਰੰਗਣਿ  ਰੰਗਿਓਨੁ  ਸਬਦੇ  ਲਇਓਨੁ  ਮਿਲਾਇ  ॥ 
Āpe rangaṇ rangi▫on sabḏe la▫i▫on milā▫e. 
He Himself dyes us in the Color of His Love; through the Word of His Shabad, He unites us with Himself. 

ਸਚਾ  ਰੰਗੁ  ਨ  ਉਤਰੈ  ਜੋ  ਸਚਿ  ਰਤੇ  ਲਿਵ  ਲਾਇ  ॥ 
Sacẖā rang na uṯrai jo sacẖ raṯe liv lā▫e. 
This True Color shall not fade away, for those who are attuned to His Love. 

ਚਾਰੇ  ਕੁੰਡਾ  ਭਵਿ  ਥਕੇ  ਮਨਮੁਖ  ਬੂਝ  ਨ  ਪਾਇ  ॥ 
Cẖāre kundā bẖav thake manmukẖ būjẖ na pā▫e. 
The self-willed manmukhs grow weary of wandering around in all four directions, but they do not understand. 

ਜਿਸੁ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਮੇਲੇ  ਸੋ  ਮਿਲੈ  ਸਚੈ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਸਮਾਇ  ॥੩॥ 
Jis saṯgur mele so milai sacẖai sabaḏ samā▫e. ||3|| 
One who is united with the True Guru, meets and merges in the True Word of the Shabad. ||3|| 

ਮਿਤ੍ਰ  ਘਣੇਰੇ  ਕਰਿ  ਥਕੀ  ਮੇਰਾ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਕਾਟੈ  ਕੋਇ  ॥ 
Miṯar gẖaṇere kar thakī merā ḏukẖ kātai ko▫e. 
I have grown weary of making so many friends, hoping that someone might be able to end my suffering. 

ਮਿਲਿ  ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮ  ਦੁਖੁ  ਕਟਿਆ  ਸਬਦਿ  ਮਿਲਾਵਾ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
Mil parīṯam ḏukẖ kati▫ā sabaḏ milāvā ho▫e. 
Meeting with my Beloved, my suffering has ended; I have attained Union with the Word of the Shabad. 

ਸਚੁ  ਖਟਣਾ  ਸਚੁ  ਰਾਸਿ  ਹੈ  ਸਚੇ  ਸਚੀ  ਸੋਇ  ॥ 
Sacẖ kẖatṇā sacẖ rās hai sacẖe sacẖī so▫e. 
Earning Truth, and accumulating the Wealth of Truth, the truthful person gains a reputation of Truth. 

ਸਚਿ  ਮਿਲੇ  ਸੇ  ਨ  ਵਿਛੁੜਹਿ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਹੋਇ  ॥੪॥੨੬॥੫੯॥ 
Sacẖ mile se na vicẖẖuṛėh Nānak gurmukẖ ho▫e. ||4||26||59|| 
Meeting with the True One, O Nanak, the Gurmukh shall not be separated from Him again. ||4||26||59|| 


http://www.sikhroots.com/audio/Keertani%20-%20International/Bhai%20Nirmal%20Singh%20Nagpuri%20%28Hazuri%20Raagi%20-%20Sri%20Darbar%20Sahib%20Amritsar%29/Gurdwara%20Sahib%20Glen%20Cove%20-%20December%202006%20%28NY%2C%20USA%29/Mera%20Dukh%20Katae%20Koye.mp3


----------



## kiram (Nov 26, 2008)

Guru Nanak Dev Ji in Raag Maaru :

ਮਾਰੂ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੧  ॥ 
Mārū mėhlā 1. 
Maaroo, First Mehl: 

ਕੋਈ  ਆਖੈ  ਭੂਤਨਾ  ਕੋ  ਕਹੈ  ਬੇਤਾਲਾ  ॥ 
Ko▫ī ākẖai bẖūṯnā ko kahai beṯālā. 
Some call him a ghost; some say that he is a demon. 

ਕੋਈ  ਆਖੈ  ਆਦਮੀ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਵੇਚਾਰਾ  ॥੧॥ 
Ko▫ī ākẖai āḏmī Nānak vecẖārā. ||1|| 
Some call him a mere mortal; O, poor Nanak! ||1|| 

ਭਇਆ  ਦਿਵਾਨਾ  ਸਾਹ  ਕਾ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਬਉਰਾਨਾ  ॥ 
Bẖa▫i▫ā ḏivānā sāh kā Nānak ba▫urānā. 
Crazy Nanak has gone insane, after his Lord, the King. 

ਹਉ  ਹਰਿ  ਬਿਨੁ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਨਾ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥ 
Ha▫o har bin avar na jānā. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I know of none other than the Lord. ||1||Pause|| 

ਤਉ  ਦੇਵਾਨਾ  ਜਾਣੀਐ  ਜਾ  ਭੈ  ਦੇਵਾਨਾ  ਹੋਇ  ॥ 
Ŧa▫o ḏevānā jāṇī▫ai jā bẖai ḏevānā ho▫e. 
He alone is known to be insane, when he goes insane with the Fear of God. 

ਏਕੀ  ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਬਾਹਰਾ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਕੋਇ  ॥੨॥ 
Ėkī sāhib bāhrā ḏūjā avar na jāṇai ko▫e. ||2|| 
He recognizes none other than the One Lord and Master. ||2|| 

ਤਉ  ਦੇਵਾਨਾ  ਜਾਣੀਐ  ਜਾ  ਏਕਾ  ਕਾਰ  ਕਮਾਇ  ॥ 
Ŧa▫o ḏevānā jāṇī▫ai jā ekā kār kamā▫e. 
He alone is known to be insane, if he works for the One Lord. 

ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਪਛਾਣੈ  ਖਸਮ  ਕਾ  ਦੂਜੀ  ਅਵਰ  ਸਿਆਣਪ  ਕਾਇ  ॥੩॥ 
Hukam pacẖẖāṇai kẖasam kā ḏūjī avar si▫āṇap kā▫e. ||3|| 
Recognizing the Hukam, the Command of his Lord and Master, what other cleverness is there? ||3|| 

ਤਉ  ਦੇਵਾਨਾ  ਜਾਣੀਐ  ਜਾ  ਸਾਹਿਬ  ਧਰੇ  ਪਿਆਰੁ  ॥ 
Ŧa▫o ḏevānā jāṇī▫ai jā sāhib ḏẖare pi▫ār. 
He alone is known to be insane, when he falls in love with his Lord and Master. 

ਮੰਦਾ  ਜਾਣੈ  ਆਪ  ਕਉ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਭਲਾ  ਸੰਸਾਰੁ  ॥੪॥੭॥ 
Manḏā jāṇai āp ka▫o avar bẖalā sansār. ||4||7|| 
He sees himself as bad, and all the rest of the world as good. ||4||7||


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 9, 2008)

YouTube - Bhai Ravinder Singh - Keh Ravidas Aas Lag Jeevo


----------



## pk70 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Kiram Jio

Would you please post " Hao gholi me ghol ghumaee.." shabad  sung by Bhai Surinder Singh Ji( If I am right)here, I shall appreciate.* *Thanks  to you and namjap Ji for posting Audios of Shabadas.** Sorry  I couldnt play them ( hope other members would enjoy too if they could play them) .namjapji's one, can be played.
*


----------



## kiram (Dec 10, 2008)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Maajh :

ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਚਉਪਦੇ ਘਰੁ ੧ ॥ 
Mājẖ mėhlā 5 cẖa▫upḏe gẖar 1. 
Maajh, Fifth Mehl, Chau-Padas, First House: 

ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨੁ ਲੋਚੈ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਸਨ ਤਾਈ ॥ 
Merā man locẖai gur ḏarsan ṯā▫ī. 
My mind longs for the Blessed Vision of the Guru's Darshan. 

ਬਿਲਪ ਕਰੇ ਚਾਤ੍ਰਿਕ ਕੀ ਨਿਆਈ ॥ 
Bilap kare cẖāṯrik kī ni▫ā▫ī. 
It cries out like the thirsty song-bird. 

ਤ੍ਰਿਖਾ ਨ ਉਤਰੈ ਸਾਂਤਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਦਰਸਨ ਸੰਤ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
Ŧarikẖā na uṯrai sāŉṯ na āvai bin ḏarsan sanṯ pi▫āre jī▫o. ||1|| 
My thirst is not quenched, and I can find no peace, without the Blessed Vision of the Beloved Saint. ||1|| 

ਹਉ ਘੋਲੀ ਜੀਉ ਘੋਲਿ ਘੁਮਾਈ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਸਨ ਸੰਤ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Ha▫o gẖolī jī▫o gẖol gẖumā▫ī gur ḏarsan sanṯ pi▫āre jī▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to the Blessed Vision of the Beloved Saint Guru. ||1||Pause|| 

ਤੇਰਾ ਮੁਖੁ ਸੁਹਾਵਾ ਜੀਉ ਸਹਜ ਧੁਨਿ ਬਾਣੀ ॥ 
Ŧerā mukẖ suhāvā jī▫o sahj ḏẖun baṇī. 
Your Face is so Beautiful, and the Sound of Your Words imparts intuitive wisdom. 

ਚਿਰੁ ਹੋਆ ਦੇਖੇ ਸਾਰਿੰਗਪਾਣੀ ॥ 
Cẖir ho▫ā ḏekẖe sāringpāṇī. 
It is so long since this rain-bird has had even a glimpse of water. 

ਧੰਨੁ ਸੁ ਦੇਸੁ ਜਹਾ ਤੂੰ ਵਸਿਆ ਮੇਰੇ ਸਜਣ ਮੀਤ ਮੁਰਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
Ḏẖan so ḏes jahā ṯūŉ vasi▫ā mere sajaṇ mīṯ murāre jī▫o. ||2|| 
Blessed is that land where You dwell, O my Friend and Intimate Divine Guru. ||2|| 

ਹਉ ਘੋਲੀ ਹਉ ਘੋਲਿ ਘੁਮਾਈ ਗੁਰ ਸਜਣ ਮੀਤ ਮੁਰਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Ha▫o gẖolī ha▫o gẖol gẖumā▫ī gur sajaṇ mīṯ murāre jī▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I am a sacrifice, I am forever a sacrifice, to my Friend and Intimate Divine Guru. ||1||Pause|| 

ਇਕ ਘੜੀ ਨ ਮਿਲਤੇ ਤਾ ਕਲਿਜੁਗੁ ਹੋਤਾ ॥ 
Ik gẖaṛī na milṯe ṯā kalijug hoṯā. 
When I could not be with You for just one moment, the Dark Age of Kali Yuga dawned for me. 

ਹੁਣਿ ਕਦਿ ਮਿਲੀਐ ਪ੍ਰਿਅ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਗਵੰਤਾ ॥ 
Huṇ kaḏ milī▫ai pari▫a ṯuḏẖ bẖagvanṯā. 
When will I meet You, O my Beloved Lord? 



ਮੋਹਿ ਰੈਣਿ ਨ ਵਿਹਾਵੈ ਨੀਦ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਬਿਨੁ ਦੇਖੇ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਬਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
Mohi raiṇ na vihāvai nīḏ na āvai bin ḏekẖe gur ḏarbāre jī▫o. ||3|| 
I cannot endure the night, and sleep does not come, without the Sight of the Beloved Guru's Court. ||3|| 

ਹਉ ਘੋਲੀ ਜੀਉ ਘੋਲਿ ਘੁਮਾਈ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਚੇ ਗੁਰ ਦਰਬਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
Ha▫o gẖolī jī▫o gẖol gẖumā▫ī ṯis sacẖe gur ḏarbāre jī▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice, to that True Court of the Beloved Guru. ||1||Pause|| 

ਭਾਗੁ ਹੋਆ ਗੁਰਿ ਸੰਤੁ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
Bẖāg ho▫ā gur sanṯ milā▫i▫ā. 
By good fortune, I have met the Saint Guru. 

ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਘਰ ਮਹਿ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
Parabẖ abẖināsī gẖar mėh pā▫i▫ā. 
I have found the Immortal Lord within the home of my own self. 

ਸੇਵ ਕਰੀ ਪਲੁ ਚਸਾ ਨ ਵਿਛੁੜਾ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਤੁਮਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥ 
Sev karī pal cẖasā na vicẖẖuṛā jan Nānak ḏās ṯumāre jī▫o. ||4|| 
I will now serve You forever, and I shall never be separated from You, even for an instant. Servant Nanak is Your slave, O Beloved Master. ||4|| 

ਹਉ ਘੋਲੀ ਜੀਉ ਘੋਲਿ ਘੁਮਾਈ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਦਾਸ ਤੁਮਾਰੇ ਜੀਉ ॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥੧॥੮॥ 
Ha▫o gẖolī jī▫o gẖol gẖumā▫ī jan Nānak ḏās ṯumāre jī▫o. Rahā▫o. ||1||8|| 
I am a sacrifice, my soul is a sacrifice; servant Nanak is Your slave, Lord. ||Pause||1||8||




listen to the Shabad here ji being sung by Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji :

SHABAD


----------



## pk70 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Thanks for posting Guru Shabad Kiram ji but still it doesn't play for some reason*


----------



## pk70 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Here is this Guru Shabad sung by Prof. Surinder Singh Ji, hope SPN Sangat will enjoy it*

YouTube - Prof. Surinder Singh Ji ~ How Gholi Jeo Ghol Ghumaee[//media]


----------



## pk70 (Dec 10, 2008)

* THE SECOND PART OF THE SAME SHABAD*


YouTube - Hau Gholi (Part 2 of 2) - Prof Surinder Singh Ji UK[//media]


----------



## kiram (Dec 10, 2008)

pk70 said:


> *Thanks for posting Guru Shabad Kiram ji but still it doesn't play for some reason*



Really sorry PK70 Ji... i tried to post the link again being sung by Bhai Harjinder Singh Ji.. but it is not working ji... i guess some problem with audio links..

Thank you for sharing above the Shabad as sung by Professor Surinder Singh Ji... It is indeed sung beautifully.. i thought you were mentioning Bhai Surinder Singh (Rangila) & when i searched up the Shabads sung by him, i could'nt find  

But thank you, now the sangat can enjoy the same ji...


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 10, 2008)

Now none of them are playing, and they were playing 20 minutes ago. I think the problem is on the YouTube end. Because they are not playing in any browser.


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes the problem is with You Tube. I tried to link directly from the You Tube site. The message received was "functionality is not available at this time."


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 12, 2008)

Forum members,

The audio link is repaired in Post 27 by kiram ji. *And it is a beautiful shabad. *


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 23, 2008)

Posted for Kiram ji -- This shabad performed by jatha of Bhai Amrik Singh Zakmi ji

http://gurmatsangeetproject.com/Recordings/AmrikSinghZakhmi/gopal tera arta.mp3


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 23, 2008)

Also posted at the request of Kiram ji

Shabad is by Bhai Nirmal Singh ji

http://www.sikhroots.com/audio/Keer...n Ke Daate/Track No01_Kaun Jaane Gun Tere.mp3


----------



## kiram (Dec 24, 2008)

Made my day Antonia Ji.. Thank you much


----------



## kiram (Dec 25, 2008)

Another Shabad being sung by Bhai Nirmal Singh Nagpuri ji :


http://www.sikhroots.com/audio/Keer...etam/Track No01_Mera Pyara Preetam Satgur.mp3


----------



## kiram (Dec 26, 2008)

YouTube - Amazing and beautiful Keertan & Simran by a Child


----------



## Astroboy (Jan 29, 2009)

ਪੰਨਾ 50, ਸਤਰ 17
ਮਨਿ ਬੈਰਾਗੁ ਭਇਆ ਦਰਸਨੁ ਦੇਖਣੈ ਕਾ ਚਾਉ ॥
मनि बैरागु भइआ दरसनु देखणै का चाउ ॥
Man bairāg bẖa▫i▫ā ḏarsan ḏekẖ▫ṇai kā cẖā▫o.
My mind has become detached from the world; it longs to see the Vision of God's Darshan.
ਮਃ 5   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## kiram (Feb 7, 2009)

Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Sriraag :

*ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ  ਮਹਲਾ  ੫  ॥* 
 Sirīrāg mėhlā 5. 
 Siree Raag, Fifth Mehl: 

 *ਪੈ  ਪਾਇ  ਮਨਾਈ  ਸੋਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥* 
 Pai pā▫e manā▫ī so▫e jī▫o. 
 I fall at His Feet to please and appease Him. 

 *ਸਤਿਗੁਰ  ਪੁਰਖਿ  ਮਿਲਾਇਆ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਜੇਵਡੁ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਕੋਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥  ਰਹਾਉ  ॥* 
 Saṯgur purakẖ milā▫i▫ā ṯis jevad avar na ko▫e jī▫o. ||1|| rahā▫o. 
 The True Guru has united me with the Lord, the Primal Being. There is no other as great as He. ||1||Pause|| 

 *ਗੋਸਾਈ  ਮਿਹੰਡਾ  ਇਠੜਾ  ॥* 
 Gosā▫ī mihandā iṯẖ▫ṛā. 
 The Lord of the Universe is my Sweet Beloved. 

 *ਅੰਮ  ਅਬੇ  ਥਾਵਹੁ  ਮਿਠੜਾ  ॥* 
 Amm abe thāvhu miṯẖ▫ṛā. 
 He is sweeter than my mother or father. 

 *ਭੈਣ  ਭਾਈ  ਸਭਿ  ਸਜਣਾ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਜੇਹਾ  ਨਾਹੀ  ਕੋਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧॥* 
 Bẖaiṇ bẖā▫ī sabẖ sajṇā ṯuḏẖ jehā nāhī ko▫e jī▫o. ||1|| 
 Among all sisters and brothers and friends, there is no one like You. ||1|| 

 *ਤੇਰੈ  ਹੁਕਮੇ  ਸਾਵਣੁ  ਆਇਆ  ॥* 
 Ŧerai hukme sāvaṇ ā▫i▫ā. 
 By Your Command, the month of Saawan has come. 

 *ਮੈ  ਸਤ  ਕਾ  ਹਲੁ  ਜੋਆਇਆ  ॥* 
 Mai saṯ kā hal jo▫ā▫i▫ā. 
 I have hooked up the plow of Truth, 

 *ਨਾਉ  ਬੀਜਣ  ਲਗਾ  ਆਸ  ਕਰਿ  ਹਰਿ  ਬੋਹਲ  ਬਖਸ  ਜਮਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨॥* 
 Nā▫o bījaṇ lagā ās kar har bohal bakẖas jamā▫e jī▫o. ||2|| 
 and I plant the seed of the Name in hopes that the Lord, in His Generosity, will bestow a bountiful harvest. ||2|| 

 *ਹਉ  ਗੁਰ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਇਕੁ  ਪਛਾਣਦਾ  ॥* 
 Ha▫o gur mil ik pacẖẖāṇḏā. 
 Meeting with the Guru, I recognize only the One Lord. 

 *ਦੁਯਾ  ਕਾਗਲੁ  ਚਿਤਿ  ਨ  ਜਾਣਦਾ  ॥* 
 Ḏuyā kāgal cẖiṯ na jāṇḏā. 
 In my consciousness, I do not know of any other account. 

 *ਹਰਿ  ਇਕਤੈ  ਕਾਰੈ  ਲਾਇਓਨੁ  ਜਿਉ  ਭਾਵੈ  ਤਿਂਵੈ  ਨਿਬਾਹਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੩॥* 
 Har ikṯai kārai lā▫i▫on ji▫o bẖāvai ṯiŉvai nibāhi jī▫o. ||3|| 
 The Lord has assigned one task to me; as it pleases Him, I perform it. ||3|| 

 *ਤੁਸੀ  ਭੋਗਿਹੁ  ਭੁੰਚਹੁ  ਭਾਈਹੋ  ॥* 
 Ŧusī bẖogihu bẖuncẖahu bẖā▫īho. 
 Enjoy yourselves and eat, O Siblings of Destiny. 

 *ਗੁਰਿ  ਦੀਬਾਣਿ  ਕਵਾਇ  ਪੈਨਾਈਓ  ॥* 
 Gur ḏībāṇ kavā▫e painā▫ī▫o. 
 In the Guru's Court, He has blessed me with the Robe of Honor. 

 *ਹਉ  ਹੋਆ  ਮਾਹਰੁ  ਪਿੰਡ  ਦਾ  ਬੰਨਿ  ਆਦੇ  ਪੰਜਿ  ਸਰੀਕ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੪॥* 
 Ha▫o ho▫ā māhar pind ḏā bann āḏe panj sarīk jī▫o. ||4|| 
 I have become the Master of my body-village; I have taken the five rivals as prisoners. ||4|| 

 *ਹਉ  ਆਇਆ  ਸਾਮ੍ਹ੍ਹੈ  ਤਿਹੰਡੀਆ  ॥* 
 Ha▫o ā▫i▫ā sāmaiĥ ṯihandī▫ā. 
 I have come to Your Sanctuary. 

 *ਪੰਜਿ  ਕਿਰਸਾਣ  ਮੁਜੇਰੇ  ਮਿਹਡਿਆ  ॥* 
 Panj kirsāṇ mujere mihdi▫ā. 
 The five farm-hands have become my tenants; 

 *ਕੰਨੁ  ਕੋਈ  ਕਢਿ  ਨ  ਹੰਘਈ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਵੁਠਾ  ਘੁਘਿ  ਗਿਰਾਉ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੫॥* 
 Kann ko▫ī kadẖ na hangẖ▫ī Nānak vuṯẖā gẖugẖ girā▫o jī▫o. ||5|| 
 none dare to raise their heads against me. O Nanak, my village is populous and prosperous. ||5|| 

 *ਹਉ  ਵਾਰੀ  ਘੁੰਮਾ  ਜਾਵਦਾ  ॥* 
 Ha▫o vārī gẖummā jāvḏā. 
 I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice to You. 

 *ਇਕ  ਸਾਹਾ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਧਿਆਇਦਾ  ॥* 
 Ik sāhā ṯuḏẖ ḏẖi▫ā▫iḏā. 
 I meditate on You continually. 

 *ਉਜੜੁ  ਥੇਹੁ  ਵਸਾਇਓ  ਹਉ  ਤੁਧ  ਵਿਟਹੁ  ਕੁਰਬਾਣੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੬॥* 
 Ujaṛ thehu vasā▫i▫o ha▫o ṯuḏẖ vitahu kurbāṇ jī▫o. ||6|| 
 The village was in ruins, but You have re-populated it. I am a sacrifice to You. ||6|| 

 *ਹਰਿ  ਇਠੈ  ਨਿਤ  ਧਿਆਇਦਾ  ॥* 
 Har iṯẖai niṯ ḏẖi▫ā▫iḏā. 
 O Beloved Lord, I meditate on You continually; 

 *ਮਨਿ  ਚਿੰਦੀ  ਸੋ  ਫਲੁ  ਪਾਇਦਾ  ॥* 
 Man cẖinḏī so fal pā▫iḏā. 
 I obtain the fruits of my mind's desires. 

 *ਸਭੇ  ਕਾਜ  ਸਵਾਰਿਅਨੁ  ਲਾਹੀਅਨੁ  ਮਨ  ਕੀ  ਭੁਖ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੭॥* 
 Sabẖe kāj savāri▫an lāhī▫an man kī bẖukẖ jī▫o. ||7|| 
 All my affairs are arranged, and the hunger of my mind is appeased. ||7|| 

 *ਮੈ  ਛਡਿਆ  ਸਭੋ  ਧੰਧੜਾ  ॥* 
 Mai cẖẖadi▫ā sabẖo ḏẖanḏẖ▫ṛā. 
 I have forsaken all my entanglements; 

 *ਗੋਸਾਈ  ਸੇਵੀ  ਸਚੜਾ  ॥* 
 Gosā▫ī sevī sacẖṛā. 
 I serve the True Lord of the Universe. 

 *ਨਉ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨਿਧਾਨੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਮੈ  ਪਲੈ  ਬਧਾ  ਛਿਕਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੮॥* 
 Na▫o niḏẖ nām niḏẖān har mai palai baḏẖā cẖẖik jī▫o. ||8|| 
 I have firmly attached the Name, the Home of the Nine Treasures to my robe. ||8|| 

 *ਮੈ  ਸੁਖੀ  ਹੂੰ  ਸੁਖੁ  ਪਾਇਆ  ॥* 
 Mai sukẖī hūŉ sukẖ pā▫i▫ā. 
 I have obtained the comfort of comforts. 

 *ਗੁਰਿ  ਅੰਤਰਿ  ਸਬਦੁ  ਵਸਾਇਆ  ॥* 
 Gur anṯar sabaḏ vasā▫i▫ā. 
 The Guru has implanted the Word of the Shabad deep within me. 

 *ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ  ਪੁਰਖਿ  ਵਿਖਾਲਿਆ  ਮਸਤਕਿ  ਧਰਿ  ਕੈ  ਹਥੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੯॥* 
 Saṯgur purakẖ vikẖāli▫ā masṯak ḏẖar kai hath jī▫o. ||9|| 
 The True Guru has shown me my Husband Lord; He has placed His Hand upon my forehead. ||9|| 

 *ਮੈ  ਬਧੀ  ਸਚੁ  ਧਰਮ  ਸਾਲ  ਹੈ  ॥* 
 Mai baḏẖī sacẖ ḏẖaram sāl hai. 
 I have established the Temple of Truth. 

 *ਗੁਰਸਿਖਾ  ਲਹਦਾ  ਭਾਲਿ  ਕੈ  ॥* 
 Gursikẖā lahḏā bẖāl kai. 
 I sought out the Guru's Sikhs, and brought them into it. 

 *ਪੈਰ  ਧੋਵਾ  ਪਖਾ  ਫੇਰਦਾ  ਤਿਸੁ  ਨਿਵਿ  ਨਿਵਿ  ਲਗਾ  ਪਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧੦॥* 
 Pair ḏẖovā pakẖā ferḏā ṯis niv niv lagā pā▫e jī▫o. ||10|| 
 I wash their feet, and wave the fan over them. Bowing low, I fall at their feet. ||10|| *
**ਸੁਣਿ  ਗਲਾ  ਗੁਰ  ਪਹਿ  ਆਇਆ  ॥* 
 Suṇ galā gur pėh ā▫i▫ā. 
 I heard of the Guru, and so I went to Him. 

 *ਨਾਮੁ  ਦਾਨੁ  ਇਸਨਾਨੁ  ਦਿੜਾਇਆ  ॥* 
 Nām ḏān isnān ḏiṛā▫i▫ā. 
 He instilled within me the Naam, the goodness of charity and true cleansing. 

 *ਸਭੁ  ਮੁਕਤੁ  ਹੋਆ  ਸੈਸਾਰੜਾ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਸਚੀ  ਬੇੜੀ  ਚਾੜਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧੧॥* 
 Sabẖ mukaṯ ho▫ā saisārṛā Nānak sacẖī beṛī cẖāṛ jī▫o. ||11|| 
 All the world is liberated, O Nanak, by embarking upon the Boat of Truth. ||11|| 

 *ਸਭ  ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ  ਸੇਵੇ  ਦਿਨੁ  ਰਾਤਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥* 
 Sabẖ sarisat seve ḏin rāṯ jī▫o. 
 The whole Universe serves You, day and night. 

 *ਦੇ  ਕੰਨੁ  ਸੁਣਹੁ  ਅਰਦਾਸਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥* 
 Ḏe kann suṇhu arḏās jī▫o. 
 Please hear my prayer, O Dear Lord. 

 *ਠੋਕਿ  ਵਜਾਇ  ਸਭ  ਡਿਠੀਆ  ਤੁਸਿ  ਆਪੇ  ਲਇਅਨੁ  ਛਡਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧੨॥* 
 Ŧẖok vajā▫e sabẖ diṯẖī▫ā ṯus āpe la▫i▫an cẖẖadā▫e jī▫o. ||12|| 
 I have thoroughly tested and seen all-You alone, by Your Pleasure, can save us. ||12|| 

 *ਹੁਣਿ  ਹੁਕਮੁ  ਹੋਆ  ਮਿਹਰਵਾਣ  ਦਾ  ॥* 
 Huṇ hukam ho▫ā miharvān ḏā. 
 Now, the Merciful Lord has issued His Command. 

 *ਪੈ  ਕੋਇ  ਨ  ਕਿਸੈ  ਰਞਾਣਦਾ  ॥* 
 Pai ko▫e na kisai rañāṇḏā. 
 Let no one chase after and attack anyone else. 

 *ਸਭ  ਸੁਖਾਲੀ  ਵੁਠੀਆ  ਇਹੁ  ਹੋਆ  ਹਲੇਮੀ  ਰਾਜੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧੩॥* 
 Sabẖ sukẖālī vuṯẖī▫ā ih ho▫ā halemī rāj jī▫o. ||13|| 
 Let all abide in peace, under this Benevolent Rule. ||13|| 

 *ਝਿੰਮਿ  ਝਿੰਮਿ  ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ  ਵਰਸਦਾ  ॥* 
 Jẖimm jẖimm amriṯ varasḏā. 
 Softly and gently, drop by drop, the Ambrosial Nectar trickles down. 

 *ਬੋਲਾਇਆ  ਬੋਲੀ  ਖਸਮ  ਦਾ  ॥* 
 Bolā▫i▫ā bolī kẖasam ḏā. 
 I speak as my Lord and Master causes me to speak. 

 *ਬਹੁ  ਮਾਣੁ  ਕੀਆ  ਤੁਧੁ  ਉਪਰੇ  ਤੂੰ  ਆਪੇ  ਪਾਇਹਿ  ਥਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧੪॥* 
 Baho māṇ kī▫ā ṯuḏẖ upre ṯūŉ āpe pā▫ihi thā▫e jī▫o. ||14|| 
 I place all my faith in You; please accept me. ||14|| 

 *ਤੇਰਿਆ  ਭਗਤਾ  ਭੁਖ  ਸਦ  ਤੇਰੀਆ  ॥* 
 Ŧeri▫ā bẖagṯā bẖukẖ saḏ ṯerī▫ā. 
 Your devotees are forever hungry for You. 

 *ਹਰਿ  ਲੋਚਾ  ਪੂਰਨ  ਮੇਰੀਆ  ॥* 
 Har locẖā pūran merī▫ā. 
 O Lord, please fulfill my desires. 

 *ਦੇਹੁ  ਦਰਸੁ  ਸੁਖਦਾਤਿਆ  ਮੈ  ਗਲ  ਵਿਚਿ  ਲੈਹੁ  ਮਿਲਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧੫॥* 
 Ḏeh ḏaras sukẖ▫ḏāṯi▫ā mai gal vicẖ laihu milā▫e jī▫o. ||15|| 
 Grant me the Blessed Vision of Your Darshan, O Giver of Peace. Please, take me into Your Embrace. ||15|| 

 *ਤੁਧੁ  ਜੇਵਡੁ  ਅਵਰੁ  ਨ  ਭਾਲਿਆ  ॥* 
 Ŧuḏẖ jevad avar na bẖāli▫ā. 
 I have not found any other as Great as You. 

 *ਤੂੰ  ਦੀਪ  ਲੋਅ  ਪਇਆਲਿਆ  ॥* 
 Ŧūŉ ḏīp lo▫a pa▫i▫āli▫ā. 
 You pervade the continents, the worlds and the nether regions; 

 *ਤੂੰ  ਥਾਨਿ  ਥਨੰਤਰਿ  ਰਵਿ  ਰਹਿਆ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਭਗਤਾ  ਸਚੁ  ਅਧਾਰੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧੬॥* 
 Ŧūŉ thān thananṯar rav rahi▫ā Nānak bẖagṯā sacẖ aḏẖār jī▫o. ||16|| 
 You are permeating all places and interspaces. Nanak: You are the True Support of Your devotees. ||16|| 

 *ਹਉ  ਗੋਸਾਈ  ਦਾ  ਪਹਿਲਵਾਨੜਾ  ॥* 
 Ha▫o gosā▫ī ḏā pahilvānṛā. 
 I am a wrestler; I belong to the Lord of the World. 

 *ਮੈ  ਗੁਰ  ਮਿਲਿ  ਉਚ  ਦੁਮਾਲੜਾ  ॥* 
 Mai gur mil ucẖ ḏumālṛā. 
 I met with the Guru, and I have tied a tall, plumed turban. 

 *ਸਭ  ਹੋਈ  ਛਿੰਝ  ਇਕਠੀਆ  ਦਯੁ  ਬੈਠਾ  ਵੇਖੈ  ਆਪਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧੭॥* 
 Sabẖ ho▫ī cẖẖinjẖ ikṯẖī▫ā ḏa▫yu baiṯẖā vekẖai āp jī▫o. ||17|| 
 All have gathered to watch the wrestling match, and the Merciful Lord Himself is seated to behold it. ||17|| 

 *ਵਾਤ  ਵਜਨਿ  ਟੰਮਕ  ਭੇਰੀਆ  ॥* 
 vāṯ vajan tamak bẖerī▫ā. 
 The bugles play and the drums beat. 

 *ਮਲ  ਲਥੇ  ਲੈਦੇ  ਫੇਰੀਆ  ॥* 
 Mal lathe laiḏe ferī▫ā. 
 The wrestlers enter the arena and circle around. 

 *ਨਿਹਤੇ  ਪੰਜਿ  ਜੁਆਨ  ਮੈ  ਗੁਰ  ਥਾਪੀ  ਦਿਤੀ  ਕੰਡਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧੮॥* 
 Nihṯe panj ju▫ān mai gur thāpī ḏiṯī kand jī▫o. ||18|| 
 I have thrown the five challengers to the ground, and the Guru has patted me on the back. ||18|| 

 *ਸਭ  ਇਕਠੇ  ਹੋਇ  ਆਇਆ  ॥* 
 Sabẖ ikṯẖe ho▫e ā▫i▫ā. 
 All have gathered together, 

 *ਘਰਿ  ਜਾਸਨਿ  ਵਾਟ  ਵਟਾਇਆ  ॥* 
 Gẖar jāsan vāt vatā▫i▫ā. 
 but we shall return home by different routes. 

 *ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ  ਲਾਹਾ  ਲੈ  ਗਏ  ਮਨਮੁਖ  ਚਲੇ  ਮੂਲੁ  ਗਵਾਇ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੧੯॥* 
 Gurmukẖ lāhā lai ga▫e manmukẖ cẖale mūl gavā▫e jī▫o. ||19|| 
 The Gurmukhs reap their profits and leave, while the self-willed manmukhs lose their investment and depart. ||19|| 

 *ਤੂੰ  ਵਰਨਾ  ਚਿਹਨਾ  ਬਾਹਰਾ  ॥* 
 Ŧūŉ varnā cẖihnā bāhrā. 
 You are without color or mark. 

 *ਹਰਿ  ਦਿਸਹਿ  ਹਾਜਰੁ  ਜਾਹਰਾ  ॥* 
 Har ḏisėh hājar jāhrā. 
 The Lord is seen to be manifest and present. 

 *ਸੁਣਿ  ਸੁਣਿ  ਤੁਝੈ  ਧਿਆਇਦੇ  ਤੇਰੇ  ਭਗਤ  ਰਤੇ  ਗੁਣਤਾਸੁ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨੦॥* 
 Suṇ suṇ ṯujẖai ḏẖi▫ā▫iḏe ṯere bẖagaṯ raṯe guṇṯās jī▫o. ||20|| 
 Hearing of Your Glories again and again, Your devotees meditate on You; they are attuned to You, O Lord, Treasure of Excellence. ||20|| 

 *ਮੈ  ਜੁਗਿ  ਜੁਗਿ  ਦਯੈ  ਸੇਵੜੀ  ॥* 
 Mai jug jug ḏa▫yai sevṛī. 
 Through age after age, I am the servant of the Merciful Lord. 

 *ਗੁਰਿ  ਕਟੀ  ਮਿਹਡੀ  ਜੇਵੜੀ  ॥* 
 Gur katī mihdī jevṛī. 
 The Guru has cut away my bonds. 

 *ਹਉ  ਬਾਹੁੜਿ  ਛਿੰਝ  ਨ  ਨਚਊ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਅਉਸਰੁ  ਲਧਾ  ਭਾਲਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੨੧॥੨॥੨੯॥* 
 Ha▫o bāhuṛ cẖẖinjẖ na nacẖ▫ū Nānak a▫osar laḏẖā bẖāl jī▫o. ||21||2||29|| 
 I shall not have to dance in the wrestling arena of life again. Nanak has searched, and found this opportunity. ||21||2||29||


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you for reminding us of this gift of understanding and awareness, Kiram ji


----------



## kiram (Feb 7, 2009)

Aad Ji, this beautiful Shabad is all His kindness... i came across the following line on the thread "Nau Nidh", posted by PK70 ji and thought of sharing the Shabad ji :

*ਨਉ  ਨਿਧਿ  ਨਾਮੁ  ਨਿਧਾਨੁ  ਹਰਿ  ਮੈ  ਪਲੈ  ਬਧਾ  ਛਿਕਿ  ਜੀਉ  ॥੮॥* 
 Na▫o niḏẖ nām niḏẖān har mai palai baḏẖā cẖẖik jī▫o. ||8|| 
 I have firmly attached the Name, the Home of the Nine Treasures to my robe. ||8||


----------

